# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة السبت 18 يونيو

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
مجلس المريخ يعين محامياً سويسراً لمتابعة قضية شيبوب
 
أعلن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في اجتماعه الأخير تكوين لجنة قانونية من أجل متابعة قضية لاعب الفريق شرف شيبوب الذي انتقل للهلال في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية الماضية والعمل من أجل الوصول بالقضية للفيفا حيث أكد المجلس أنه سيتصل بأحد المحامين المتواجدين في سويسرا مقر الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم لمتابعة القضية حتى يستعيد المريخ حقوقه من اللاعب الذي انتقل للهلال بطريقة غير شرعية كما جاء على لسان مسئولي المريخ.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
المهندس مديراً للكرة بالمريخ
 
اقترب المهندس محمد موسى عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ونجم الفريق السابق من العودة مجدداً للعمل كمدير كرة للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة حيث ينتظر أن يتم تعيين محمد موسى في هذا المنصب خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة بعد أن شغل هذا المنصب لفترة طويلة بسبب إصرار رئيس القطاع الرياضي السابق الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة على عدم تعيين أي مدير كرة في هذا المنصب، وتم تعيين محمد موسى في عضوية لجنة التسيير المريخية بقيادة الدكتور جمال الوالي في مقعد قدامى اللاعبين وتم تعيينه ضمن أعضاء القطاع الرياضي بالنادي في اجتماع المجلس أمس.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

كوره سودانية
المهندس مديراً للكرة بالمريخ
 
اقترب المهندس محمد موسى عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ونجم الفريق السابق من العودة مجدداً للعمل كمدير كرة للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة حيث ينتظر أن يتم تعيين محمد موسى في هذا المنصب خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة بعد أن شغل هذا المنصب لفترة طويلة بسبب إصرار رئيس القطاع الرياضي السابق الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة على عدم تعيين أي مدير كرة في هذا المنصب، وتم تعيين محمد موسى في عضوية لجنة التسيير المريخية بقيادة الدكتور جمال الوالي في مقعد قدامى اللاعبين وتم تعيينه ضمن أعضاء القطاع الرياضي بالنادي في اجتماع المجلس أمس.




 بالجد خبر مفرح ويبعث للسرور 
الباشمهندس محمد موسى رجل عملي جداً وخلوق نتمنى له التوفيق
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
برهان تية غير متخوف من الغيابات أمام الهلال
 


أبدى برهان تية المدير الفني للمريخ عدم تخوفه لغياب عدد من الأسماء الكبيرة فريقه عن مواجهة الهلال يوم الاثنين بسبب الإصابة مبيناً أن المريخ يضم عدداً كبيراً من اللاعبين المميزين والذين يمكنهم تقديم المستوى المأمول منهم وقيادة الفريق للفوز في كل الأحوال ولفت برهان تية إلى أن اللاعبين المصابين مؤثرون ولكنهم في نفس الوقت يثقون في بقية اللاعبين وفي قدرتهم على تقديم الأفضل وقيادة الفريق للانتصار على الهلال وحصد النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
الجهاز الفني للمريخ يغلق التدريبات أمام الجماهير

 


أعلن الجهاز الفني للمريخ إغلاق تدريبات الفريق اليوم وغداً الأحد أمام الجماهير حيث أكد المدرب برهان تية رغبته في تجهيز الفريق بهدوء للمباراة الصعبة التي تنتظره يوم بعد غدٍ الاثنين أمام الهلال في ختام الدورة الأولى لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتمنى الجهاز الفني أن تقدر الجماهير هذا الأمر لأن الأحمر في حاجة لتجهيز نفسه بشكل مثالي وبهدوء لمباراة القمة والتي سيعمل من خلالها على تحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث حتى يحافظ على حظوظه في التتويج بلقب النسخة الحالية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
المريخ يفقد نجم التسجيلات امام الهلال

 

سيغيب نجم تسجيلات المريخ ابراهيم جعفر بسبب حصوله علي الانذار الثالث امام الاهلي شندي في اللقاء المؤجل لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد ان كان اللاعب نال بطاقتين مع فريقه السابق مريخ الفاشر امام الامل عطبرة والثانية امام الاهلي شندي وهو بشعار السلاطين .. وكان اللاعب تألق بصورة واضحة منذ انضمامه للمريخ خلال فترة انتقالات اللاعبين التكميلية.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الاتحاد العربي يوافق على إختيار المريخ للبطولة العربية 



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 وافق الاتحاد العربي على مشاركة المريخ في البطولة العربية ممثلا للسودان بإعتباره بطلا للدوري الممتاز و يجدر ذكره ان المريخ كان قد طالب بمنحه حقه في المشاركة في البطولة العربية التي ستقام بالقاهرة تحت ضيافة الاتحاد المصري برعاية كاملة من الإتحاد العربي


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اوكرا يحجز مكانه في تشكيلة القمة 



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
حجز اللاعب اوغستين اوكرا مكانه في تشكيلة مباراة القمة بعدالمستوى المميز الذي قدمه اللاعب في تدريب الفريق يوم امس يجاتب اللاعب بكري المدينة وكان اللاعب قد غاب عن لقاء النمور بسبب وصوله متأخرا للخرطوم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
السودان الأقرب لاستضافة بطولة سيكافا بعد اعتذار تنزانيا

 

كشف اتحاد شرق ووسط أفريقيا (سيكافا) على لسان أمينه العام نيكولاس ميسوني عن اقتراب السودان من استضافة بطولة سيكافا للأندية التي تحمل اسم (كاقامي) في شهر سبتمبر المقبل بعد أن اعتذرت تنزانيا عن استضافة البطولة وقال ميسوني إنهم يعملون لتأمين مستضيف آخر للبطولة في أقرب وقت ممكن، يذكر أن السودان كان استضاف البطولة مرتين في الفترة الأخيرة الأولى في العام 2009 عندما استضافها نادي المريخ والثانية في العام 2012 وأقيمت بمدينتي الفاشر وكادوقلي.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قرارات هامه في اجتماع المريخ تنشرها سودانا فوق



عقدت لجنة التسيير اجتماعها الثاني برئاسة جمال الوالي رئيس اللجنة بحضور الفريق عبدالله حسن عيسي الأمين العام المكلف والسيد عصام الحاج مساعد الرئيس للشؤون الاقتصادية الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد الرئيس للعلاقات الخارجية والسيد نادر حسن مالك مساعد الرئيس للمراحل السنية وبحضور عدد من الأعضاء ، وذلك عصر الجمعة 17 يونيو بقاعة الاجتماعات بالمكتب التنفيذي .
- استمع المجلس الي تنوير من رئيس المجلس شمل القطاع الرياضي. والاستحقاقات القادمة والموقف المالي فى النادي .
- استمع المجلس الى تنوير من الامانة العامة بشان قضية لاعب المريخ شرف شيبوب ووجه بالمتابعة والتقاضي علي المستوي المحلي والدولي .
- اجراء تعديل فى بعض المناصب بصفة التكليف علي النحو التالي
الفريق / عبدالله حسن عيسي امينا عاما مكلفا
الفريق / طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد الرئيس للعلاقات الخارجية ورئيس الدائرة القانونية
السيد / عصام الحاج مساعد الرئيس للشؤون الاقتصادية ومسؤول مجلس الشرف
السيد / عوض الكريم عثمان رمرم امينا للمال .
اجازة لائحة ومهام واختصاصات مجلس الادارة والقطاعات والدوائر.
- اجازة لائحة مجلس الشرف المقدمة من الامانة العامة .
- تكليف السيد رئيس مجلس الادارة ومساعد الرئيس للشؤون الاقتصادية بتشكيل مجلس الشرف والعمل علي تفعيله بعض عيد الفطر المبارك.
- كلف المجلس رؤسا الدوائر باكمال تشيكل الدوائر بالتنسيق مع الامانة العامة.
- تعين د. علي البوله ازيرق مستشارا قانونيا للنادي .
- اخذ المجلس علما بنفرت القروبات يومي 18 و 25 من يونيو الجاري وكلف هاشم الزبير وحمد السيد مضوي للمتابعة .

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالصورة ..جمال الوالي يستقبل وفد الشركة الصينية



استقبل السيد جمال الوالي رئيس مجلس الإدارة وفد الشركة العربية الصينية للاستثمار وذلك ظهر الجمعة بالمكتب التنفيذي ، بحضور مساعد الرئيس نادر إبراهيم مالك وعضو قطاع الاستثمار المهندس طارق زروق ، وقد رئيس الوفد الصيني شرح وافي عن الدراسة التي قاموا بها للاستثمار في أرض الحتانه والنادي تمهيدا لرفع تقرير الي ادارة الشركة .

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال الوالي يجتمع باللاعبين السبت ويسلمهم متأخراتهم



يعقد السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مهماً بالجهاز الفني وأعضاء القطاع الرياضي اليوم للتفاكر حول خطة تجهيز الفريق للمرحلة المقبلة مثلما يجتمع الوالي مع اللاعبين السبت حيث يتناسب وجبة الإفطار مع اللاعبين وسيقوم الوالي بتسليم جميع اللاعبين مستحقاتهم في تلك الجلسة بغرض توفير أفضل الأجواء لفريق الكرة قبل موعد مباراة القمة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*متوكل احمد علي يتحدي الهلال باشراك اللاعب شيبوب في لقاء القمة



وصف متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والناطق الرسمي باسم المجلس الشكوى التي تقدم بها أهلي شندي ضد مشاركة ألوك مع المريخ بأنها غير مزعجة للأحمر الذي يثق تماماً في سلامة موقفه وفي صحة الإجراءات التي اتبعها في التعاقد مع ألوك مؤكداً أن المريخ سيمضي قدماً في إشراك لاعبه في جميع المباريات وعلى المتضرر اللجوء للفيفا التي أفتت بصحة تعاقد المريخ مع اللاعب، وتحدى متوكل أحمد علي الهلال أن يقدم على إشراك شرف شيبوب في أي مباراة برغم التأكيدات التي تلقاها من الاتحاد بصحة تعاقده مع اللاعب مؤكداً أن قضية شيبوب لم تنته بعد لافتاً إلى أن المريخ كوّن لجنة خاصة لهذه القضية برئاسة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر وستستعين هذه اللجنة بالعديد من بيوت الخبرة الأجنبية في مجال المحاماة والقانون لملاحقة شيبوب وتابع: عدم إشراك الهلال للاعب أمس الأول أمام الخرطوم الوطني دليل على عدم ثقتهم في صحة الإجراءات التي اتبعها الأزرق في التعاقد مع هذا اللاعب وعلى الهلال أن يقدم على إشراك شيبوب في أي مباراة رسمية حتى يتيح لنا استعادة الصدارة لأننا نعرف كل أركان هذه القضية وسنصل بها إلى أعلى المستويات
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
سرية كبيرة علي حكام القمة

 

فرض الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم سرية كبيرة علي طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير ديربي الدوري الممتاز الذي يجمع الهلال والمريخ باستاد الاول من اللقاء المؤجل للمنافسة .. ومن المتوقع الكشف عن الطاقم الذي سيدير اللقاء قبل ساعات من انطلاقة المباراة.


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سيحة و المجاملة !!



موسى مصطفى
يختتم المريخ مساء اليوم إعداده لمباراة قمة الدوري الممتاز ضد الند التقليدي الهلال في العشرين من الشهر الجاري .
معلوم ان برهان و محسنمن اميز المدربين في السودان ويحسنون استغلال قدرات اللاعبين على نحو مطلوب و تسخير قدراتهم لمصلحة الفرقة 
وجودهما في مباراة القمة سيجعل من المريخ قوة ضاربة وربما حقق ما تريد جماهيره بعكس المدرب السابق للمريخ لوك و الذي يفشل دائما في شوط المدربين.
المريخ امامه فرصة كبيرة لتقليص الفارق في ظل الوضع الذي يعيشه الهلال الذي يحتار مدربه في اختيار اللاعبين الاساسيين و ذلك بسبب زحمة النجوم الكبار الذين يضمهم كشف الهلال
المريخ يضم لاعبين محليين اصحاب قدرات جيدة وسيلعبون بتحدي كبير لاقناع مدربهم باحقيتهم في المشاركة في مباراة الاثنين .
دوافع نجوم المريخ كبيرة و سيكون لها الاثر الفعال في نتيجة المباراة لصالح المريخ و يكفي ان جل لاعبي المريخ في تشكيلة الاثنين من الوطنيين و المبعدين الذين لم يشاركوا بسبب حصة الاجانب الكبيرة في التشكيلة الاساسية.
يبرز في خط الدفاع نجم المنتخب و اللاعب صلاح نمر بجانب امير كمال وهو خيار جيد لمدرب المريخ في مباراة الاثنين و هناك ايضا القادم الجديد الوك اكيج الذي قدم مباراة كبيرة ضد نمور دار جعل .
الخبرات التي يتمتع بها بيلاتشي ستصعب من مهمة المريخ كثيرا خاصة انه مدرب مشهور بحصد مباريات الديربي و قدره جعله يلعب ضد المريخ وهو يفقد لاعبين كبار و سيشرك مدربه آخرين اصحاب دوافع كبيرة 
ما بين خبرات مدرب الهلال و عنفون برهان ونجومه الشباب سنشاهد مباراة رفيعة المستوى في ليلة رمضانية ممتعة
متفرقات
رد الكابتن فيصل سيحة ف سؤال لمقدم برنامج عالم الرياضة عن عدم عرض هدف المريخ المنقوض بحجة عدم تجهيز اللقطة.
يبدوان سيحة الذي افتي بصحة ركلة جزاء الخرطوم يريد ان يجامل جماهير الهلال في برنامج اليوم ليعود في الجمعة ويفتي بصحة هدف كوفي حتى يسكت جماهير المريخ
مؤسف حقا ان يقوم برنامج تلزيوني كبير على المجاملات و الترضيات
مؤسف حقا ان تتحكم الالوان و الانتماء في برامج كبيرة تحظي باهتمام ومتابعة كبيرة من قبل جماهير الرياضة
ان كان سيحة لا يأنس في نفسه الكفاءة علية ان يتوقف عن عرض فقرة مهمة في برنامج مهم تنتظرها الجماهير بفارق صبر
عيب ان يترك رضا مصطفى للمعدين اعداد حلقة مهمة وتاريخية و لقطات مثيرة للجدل للقدر 
كان منظر رضا مخجل ومنظر سيحة محزن للغاية
على المسئولين عن البرامج الرياضية ايقاف العبث والمهازل و المجاملات فنحن في حاجة لبرنامج هادف وليس يجامل المريخ و الهلال 
التلفزيون في حاجة لبرنامج يعالج و ليس برنامج كله مجاملات
اخيرا
ظهر حمد السيد مضوي في بعثات المريخ و كالعادة يعتذر اعضاء المجلس
في السابق كان همت رئيسا دائما لبعثات المريخ و الان يقوم حمد بالدور 
حمد السيد الذي كان مسئئولا عن قطاع الجماهير بات رئيسا مناوبا للقطاع الرياضي 
يفترض ان يترأس بعثات المريخ عبد الصمد و ليس حمد السيدو لكن عبد الصمد اعتذر خوفا من الهزيمة في عطبرة خاصة انه يدرك ان المريخ يفقد كل اجانبه في شندي
اخيرا جدا 
من لا يأنس في نفسه الكفاءة عليه بالاستقالة فالفترة المقبلة خطيرة جدا و خاصة ان المريخ لديه مباراة مهمة ضد الهلال
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحذر واجب



ياسر بشير
* دخلنا أجواء لقاء قمة الكرة السودانية بين المريخ والهلال والتي يشهدها ملعب الأخير مساء بعد غدٍ الإثنين في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
* عرفت مباريات الديربي بمفارقاتها العجيبة وكثيراً ما إبتسمت للهلال رغم تفوق المريخ وسيطرته على مجرياتها.
* نجا الهلال في مرات عديدة من هزائم محققة بالتعادل بل نجح في الفوز أحياناً على المريخ رغم أنه كان الاقل أداء.
* من المفارقات التي ظلت ملازمة للقاءات القمة أن الفريق الأقل جاهزية هو من يكسب نتيجة المباراة وهو ما يدعونا لتحذير المريخاب اليوم.
* كل المؤشرات الآن تقول ان المريخ هو الاوفر حظاً في حصد نقاط المباراة استناداً على الإنطلاقة القوية التي بدأت مع الإعداد.
* رغم الحملات المغرضة التي كان يشنها الاعلام (الموالي) وبشّر من خلالها بفشل الاعداد إلا ان تجمع اللاعبين في أول مران كان في قمة التمّيز.
* في اليوم الثاني للإعداد وصل معدل حضور اللاعبين الى مستوى مميز، ولعل من اهم أسباب نجاح الاعداد ان المدرب العام الجديد – محسن سيد- إنضم مبكراً لقيادة الجهاز الفني قبل ان تكمل لجنة ونسي الاتفاق مع رفيقه برهان تية.
* أمسك الثنائي الوطني – برهان ومحسن- بزمام الامور الفنية بصورة جيدة واحدثا نقلة معتبرة على المستوى الفني للمريخ رغم قصر الفترة.
* حققا ثلاثة انتصارات في المباريات الاعدادية امام ( تريعة البجا، الجيش، وهلال الابيض) قبل أن يجهزا على الأهلي شندي في أرضه في المباراة قبل الاخيرة لدورة الممتاز الاولى والتي لعبت يوم الاربعاء ويفوزا عليه بهدفين.
* الرائع في المباراة الرسمية – الأهلي شندي- ان المريخ كسبها دون عناء كما كان يحدث في السابق.
* قدم المريخ أداء سلساً امام الأهلي وكان في السابق يعاني الأمرين لتحقيق الفوز على هذا الفريق.
* وخلال المباريات الأربع أكد المريخ أنه يتوافر على عدد من النجوم الواعدين بعد نجاح نجوم التسجيلات خاصة الثلاثي (صلاح نمر، ألوك اكيج، وابراهيم جعفر).
* اما طرف القمة الثاني فقد عانى كثيراً من أجل تحقيق التفوق على الخرطوم الوطني ولولا العلة المزمنة التي يعاني منها الخرطوم المتمثلة في ضعف لاعبيه في التهديف لما خرج الهلال فائزاً بهدف بشة.
* مجملاً نقول ان التقدم الفني الكبير الذي يشهده المريخ مقارنة بنده هو ما يجعلنا نطلق إشارة تحذير قوية من اجل الانتباه.
* لا توجد نقطة قوة وحيدة في الهلال يمكن الإشارة إليها سوى تلك الكامنة في حظوظه الوافرة في النجاة من هزائم القمة ولو بتعادل.
* يحتاج المريخ لإستغلال القدرات الكبيرة التي يتمتع بها النجم الكبير بكري المدينة.
* مضى أكثر من عامين على وجود بكري ضمن كشف الأحمر الممتاز ومع ذلك لم تعرف الأجهزة الفنية المتعاقبة في الاستفادة من إمكانيات الفتى.
* يتمتع بكري بسرعة خيالية بالاضافة الى تعاونه الكبير مع زملاءه وإمكانية صناعة اللعب فضلاً عن قدرات تهديفية لا يستهان بها.
* أهم مدخل للاستفادة من إمكانيات بكري المدينة هو زيادة سرعة الايقاع في اداء الفرقة المريخية بشكلٍ عامٍ. 
* نواصل.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*أفطر حدانا وانفر معانا ومن النفرة لبروفة القمة

 

تغريدة واتساب
بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
أفطر حدانا وانفر معانا
ومن النفرة لبروفة القمة

اليوم النفرة الكبرى
بتاريخ ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦/ظ¦/ظ،ظ¨
المكان نادي المريخ
الزمان يوم مفتوح للجميع
بمعني وشعار
الفطور معانا في النادي
ونفرتنا لخزينة النادي
اليوم فرحتنا تكتمل ونزف النفرة لخزينة النادي
احساس جميل
اليوم حنعرف قيمة الجنية
عشان حندعم نادينا البيه
ابواب النفرة حتفتح من الساعة الثانية ظهرا وحتي العاشرة مساء
واحتفالنا حيكون في قمة الجمال والبهاء مساء
تعال بالموجود كان مية ولامليون ولاخمسة مليون
اصلا شعارنا كان جنية وجنية تعمل مية
المهم المشاركة ويكون كلامنا قول وفعل،،،،
لن ندعك تدفع وحدك
جيت النهار حبابك
وجيت وقت الفطور حبابك تحلل صيامك وتحلل نفرتك
وجيتنا بالليل كمان تعيش معنا الروحانيات بالمديح والزكر
وجيت نهاية النفرة تنفر وللتمرين عدل
شفت العظمة دي كيف
عظمة يامريخ
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
تاريخ النفرة يصادف مناورة القمة
يعني اختيار بدقة
والمجلس احتوى الجميع بقرار حكمة
الكل ابن النادي
والكل بيدعم النادي
هيبة يالمريخ هيبة يالنجمةاليوم تجينا قروبات الولايات تفطر حدانا وتنفر معانا
وناس الخرطوم عليهم حق الضيافة،،،
ساعات تفصلنا عن الفرحة الكبرى
وايام تفصلنا عن مباراة القمة
احساس جميل انك تطمن علي خزينة ناديك وتطمن علي اللاعبين،،
متاكد كل زول ساهم ودفع حيكون نايم مرتاح انو لنادية كان سند
وسند القبض حينور كل القروبات
وصورة جماعية تكون زكريات،،،
الجانا حبابو والماجانا عذروامعاهو،،،
الهم واحد والكيان واحد
والسعادة للجميع
فرحتنا بالنفرة تعادل فرحتنا في قون في جيرانا في العرضة،،،
كل من فهم مقصزنا بطريقة مختلفة له العتبى حتى يرضى
تنافسنا من اجل الكيان فقط والمستفيد هو الزعيم
اختلفنا في الراي لكن يظل الاحترام قائم بين الجميع،،،؟
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
ماقي زول بوصوه علي جناهو
وقروباتنا ماحتاجت توصية كثيره
عشان تنفر معانا،،،
يوم نفرتنا بنفس احساس يوم الوقفة،،،،
جري وتعب والنهاية صباح عيد جميل للكل ،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
الليلة حنقفل بند الدعم
وبعديها نلتفت للتشجيع
وتشجيعنا وفرجتنا حتكون من التمرين،،،
دعمنا متواصل
وتشجيعنا متواصل
وفرجتنا تكون مع الاداء والنتيجة
كدى نكون شفوت مدرجات
ونجوم قروبات
حنلمها كفر ووتر
كفر في الميدان
ووتر نعزف اروع الالحان في المدرجات والقروبات
الدعوة موجهه لكل اطياف المريخ للمشاركة
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
حضورك اليوم يعني فرحتك غدا ورفع التمام لمجلسنا الهمام
لاتنظر لحجم دعمك ولكن انظر لمشاركتك،،،
يعني مهما كان دعمك قليل ولا كثير تكون مبسوط لمجتمع المريخ
تعال عشان تتعرف علي القروبات من قريب
تعال عشان تكون صداقات وتعمل قروب جديد
تعال عشان نادينا يسع من الحبايب الف
تعال عشان قروباتنا تكون هي السند والدعم
تعال بالعندك المهم قروبك ينور اللستة ويكون في قائمة الشرف
وكلو حيكون زكرى
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
ملف شيبوب في الحفظ والصون
وملف الدعم في الحفظ والصون
لكن البمحنك
انو ناس العرضة شمال بطالبوا بكشف منشطات
ومعدل اعمار هجومهم فات السبعينات،،،
يكشفو علي الصبي
ولا علي الرجل الكبير الخفى!!!!
مع فحص المنشطات طالبو بفحص الدي ان اي(DNA)،،
امكن تلاقو ليكم محترفين مسجلين وطنين برقم جديد من ابيي!!!!
قالوا منشطات قال
والارسالية بتاعة المكملات الغذائية الجاية من المانيا
تكون دي لمبات الكشافات ومكمله ليها!!!!
اخر سطر
مباراة الخرطوم الوطني جهجهت الجماعه!!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
اخي المشرف حضورك اليوم دافع للجميع للمشاركة
اخي المشرف لن ننظر بحجم دعمك لكن سنشيد بمشاركتك
مشاركتك وتواجدك يبعث الاطمئنان للادارة
مشاركتك رسالة واضحة للجميع ان وراء كل عاشق للزعيم قروب داعم لو بمليم،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••

••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# تغريدة طبية:
لا تنسوا أن تشربوا كمية وافرة من الماء خلال شهر رمضان المبارك، أي على الأقل 8 أكواب من الماء يومياً. قوموا بشرب كميات قليلة منها في فترات متقطعة من أجل تفادي أي انزعاج أو نفخة.
وربنا ينعم علي الجميع بالصحة والعافية
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
# تغريدة مرورية:
وراء كل حادث مخالفة مرورية
والموبايل يشكل نسبة كبيرة من الحوادث المرورية
اصل واتصل
اتصالك مهم لكن حياتك اهم
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع
الصيام يحتاج الي التركيز في الطريق
لاتجعل صيامك يؤثر علي قرارتك اثناء القيادة
قيادتك بامان والتذامك بالتوجيهات المرورية حزام امان لك ولغيرك
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع،،،،،،،،
لاتسجل اسمك في قائمة الوفيات بتهور واستعجال وعدم ثبات
كل السرعة توصلك الي دارك الي السرعة القاتلة،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية……..
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
نقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطاءنا في يوم من الايام،،،،،،،،
====================


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا منعم على الإبداعات 
وربنا  يسلمك من كل شر 
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

أفطر حدانا وانفر معانا ومن النفرة لبروفة القمة

 

تغريدة واتساب
بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
أفطر حدانا وانفر معانا
ومن النفرة لبروفة القمة

اليوم النفرة الكبرى
بتاريخ ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦/ظ¦/ظ،ظ¨
المكان نادي المريخ
الزمان يوم مفتوح للجميع
بمعني وشعار
الفطور معانا في النادي
ونفرتنا لخزينة النادي
اليوم فرحتنا تكتمل ونزف النفرة لخزينة النادي
احساس جميل
اليوم حنعرف قيمة الجنية
عشان حندعم نادينا البيه
ابواب النفرة حتفتح من الساعة الثانية ظهرا وحتي العاشرة مساء
واحتفالنا حيكون في قمة الجمال والبهاء مساء
تعال بالموجود كان مية ولامليون ولاخمسة مليون
اصلا شعارنا كان جنية وجنية تعمل مية
المهم المشاركة ويكون كلامنا قول وفعل،،،،
لن ندعك تدفع وحدك
جيت النهار حبابك
وجيت وقت الفطور حبابك تحلل صيامك وتحلل نفرتك
وجيتنا بالليل كمان تعيش معنا الروحانيات بالمديح والزكر
وجيت نهاية النفرة تنفر وللتمرين عدل
شفت العظمة دي كيف
عظمة يامريخ
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
تاريخ النفرة يصادف مناورة القمة
يعني اختيار بدقة
والمجلس احتوى الجميع بقرار حكمة
الكل ابن النادي
والكل بيدعم النادي
هيبة يالمريخ هيبة يالنجمةاليوم تجينا قروبات الولايات تفطر حدانا وتنفر معانا
وناس الخرطوم عليهم حق الضيافة،،،
ساعات تفصلنا عن الفرحة الكبرى
وايام تفصلنا عن مباراة القمة
احساس جميل انك تطمن علي خزينة ناديك وتطمن علي اللاعبين،،
متاكد كل زول ساهم ودفع حيكون نايم مرتاح انو لنادية كان سند
وسند القبض حينور كل القروبات
وصورة جماعية تكون زكريات،،،
الجانا حبابو والماجانا عذروامعاهو،،،
الهم واحد والكيان واحد
والسعادة للجميع
فرحتنا بالنفرة تعادل فرحتنا في قون في جيرانا في العرضة،،،
كل من فهم مقصزنا بطريقة مختلفة له العتبى حتى يرضى
تنافسنا من اجل الكيان فقط والمستفيد هو الزعيم
اختلفنا في الراي لكن يظل الاحترام قائم بين الجميع،،،؟
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
ماقي زول بوصوه علي جناهو
وقروباتنا ماحتاجت توصية كثيره
عشان تنفر معانا،،،
يوم نفرتنا بنفس احساس يوم الوقفة،،،،
جري وتعب والنهاية صباح عيد جميل للكل ،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
الليلة حنقفل بند الدعم
وبعديها نلتفت للتشجيع
وتشجيعنا وفرجتنا حتكون من التمرين،،،
دعمنا متواصل
وتشجيعنا متواصل
وفرجتنا تكون مع الاداء والنتيجة
كدى نكون شفوت مدرجات
ونجوم قروبات
حنلمها كفر ووتر
كفر في الميدان
ووتر نعزف اروع الالحان في المدرجات والقروبات
الدعوة موجهه لكل اطياف المريخ للمشاركة
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
حضورك اليوم يعني فرحتك غدا ورفع التمام لمجلسنا الهمام
لاتنظر لحجم دعمك ولكن انظر لمشاركتك،،،
يعني مهما كان دعمك قليل ولا كثير تكون مبسوط لمجتمع المريخ
تعال عشان تتعرف علي القروبات من قريب
تعال عشان تكون صداقات وتعمل قروب جديد
تعال عشان نادينا يسع من الحبايب الف
تعال عشان قروباتنا تكون هي السند والدعم
تعال بالعندك المهم قروبك ينور اللستة ويكون في قائمة الشرف
وكلو حيكون زكرى
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
ملف شيبوب في الحفظ والصون
وملف الدعم في الحفظ والصون
لكن البمحنك
انو ناس العرضة شمال بطالبوا بكشف منشطات
ومعدل اعمار هجومهم فات السبعينات،،،
يكشفو علي الصبي
ولا علي الرجل الكبير الخفى!!!!
مع فحص المنشطات طالبو بفحص الدي ان اي(DNA)،،
امكن تلاقو ليكم محترفين مسجلين وطنين برقم جديد من ابيي!!!!
قالوا منشطات قال
والارسالية بتاعة المكملات الغذائية الجاية من المانيا
تكون دي لمبات الكشافات ومكمله ليها!!!!
اخر سطر
مباراة الخرطوم الوطني جهجهت الجماعه!!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
اخي المشرف حضورك اليوم دافع للجميع للمشاركة
اخي المشرف لن ننظر بحجم دعمك لكن سنشيد بمشاركتك
مشاركتك وتواجدك يبعث الاطمئنان للادارة
مشاركتك رسالة واضحة للجميع ان وراء كل عاشق للزعيم قروب داعم لو بمليم،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••

••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# تغريدة طبية:
لا تنسوا أن تشربوا كمية وافرة من الماء خلال شهر رمضان المبارك، أي على الأقل 8 أكواب من الماء يومياً. قوموا بشرب كميات قليلة منها في فترات متقطعة من أجل تفادي أي انزعاج أو نفخة.
وربنا ينعم علي الجميع بالصحة والعافية
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
# تغريدة مرورية:
وراء كل حادث مخالفة مرورية
والموبايل يشكل نسبة كبيرة من الحوادث المرورية
اصل واتصل
اتصالك مهم لكن حياتك اهم
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع
الصيام يحتاج الي التركيز في الطريق
لاتجعل صيامك يؤثر علي قرارتك اثناء القيادة
قيادتك بامان والتذامك بالتوجيهات المرورية حزام امان لك ولغيرك
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع،،،،،،،،
لاتسجل اسمك في قائمة الوفيات بتهور واستعجال وعدم ثبات
كل السرعة توصلك الي دارك الي السرعة القاتلة،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية……..
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
نقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطاءنا في يوم من الايام،،،،،،،،
====================





لماذا ابتعد المنبر من هذه النفرة.  لم يشارك المنبر حتى معنويا بحث أعضائه للمشاركة.  هل هناك أسباب نحن المغتربين لا علم لنا بها ام ماذا؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

لماذا ابتعد المنبر من هذه النفرة.  لم يشارك المنبر حتى معنويا بحث أعضائه للمشاركة.  هل هناك أسباب نحن المغتربين لا علم لنا بها ام ماذا؟



للعلم ياحبيب
المنبر هو المنتدى المريخي الوحيد الذي شارك في التفرة الماضية

هذه النفرة خصصت لقروبات المريخ بالواتساب
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

للعلم ياحبيب
المنبر هو المنتدى المريخي الوحيد الذي شارك في التفرة الماضية

هذه النفرة خصصت لقروبات المريخ بالواتساب



شعار هذه النفرة( لن نتركك تصرف وحدك) شعار له معنى وكنت أودّ الا يترك للقروبات وحدهم شرف المشاركة.  مشاركتنا ولو بالقليل كانت سترضي غرورنا.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﻣﻠﻒ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻭﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ
.
.
.
.
ﻓﺘﺢ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻠﻒ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﺩﻱ ﺣﺼﺔ ﺗﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺳﺎﺧﻨﺔ ﻭﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ 25 ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺁﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﺗﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﺳﻴﺪ ﻭﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ .. ﻭﺗﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺭﻓﻊ ﻣﻌﺪﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺑﺪﺃ ﺑﻤﺤﺎﺿﺮﺓ ﻗﺼﻴﺮﺓ ﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ ﺇﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﺪﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺛﻢ ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺍﺧﻀﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺷﺎﺭﻛﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﻣﻨﺤﻮ ﺭﺍﺣﺔ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻟﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺑﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻋﻨﻴﻔﺔ ﻭﺟﺎﺀﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ .. ﻭﺍﺷﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻭﺷﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﺸﻬﻴﺔ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺣﺔ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻋﺎﺩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻭﻏﺴﺘﻴﻦ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ ﻟﻠﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻭﺳﻴﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻭﺳﻴﺆﺩﻱ ﺣﺼﺔ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺑﺈﻏﻼﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* إسبانيا تتلاعب بتركيا وتتأهل لدور ال16 في اليورو
* إيطاليا تحسم تأهلها في اليورو بفوز قاتل على السويد
* التشيك تخطف التعادل من كرواتيا في مباراة عصيبة 
* عراك بين جماهير كرواتيا يعرضهم لعقوبات الاتحاد الأوروبي
* اليويفا يقرر توقيع عقوبات على المنتخب الكرواتي بسبب سلوكيات الجماهير
* مدرب كرواتيا يصف جماهير بلاده ب (الارهابيين)
* وكيل إنسيني لاعب نابولي يعترف بوجود اتصالات سابقة مع برشلونة
* وكيل نيمار: 3 أندية مستعدة لدفع الشرط الجزائي وضمه
* إلغاء قرار هبوط تفينتي أنشخيده لدوري الدرجة الثانية الهولندي
* إبراهيموفيتش: حالة واحدة كانت تذهب بمدافع إيطاليا إلى المستشفى
* كيليني يشيد بزازا وإيدير بعد الفوز على السويد
* جو ليدلي لاعب وسط ويلز واثق من الاستمرار في بطولة أمم أوروبا 
* إيدير: وثقنا بأنفسنا حتى النهاية أمام السويد
* بوتين ينفي تورط الدولة في فضيحة المنشطات للرياضيين الروس
* ريال مدريد وتشيلسي يتصارعان على ضم الفرنسي باييه
* يويفا يبدي اقتناعه الشديد بالعملية الأمنية المطورة ليورو 2016
* مانشستر يونايتد يستهدف التعاقد مع دراكسلر جناح فولفسبورج
* إنييستا يحتكر جائزة رجل المباراة في يورو 2016
* مدرب السويد: كنا نستحق التعادل مع إيطاليا
* مدرب التشيك: نجحنا في تحقيق معجزة أمام كرواتيا
* جماهير إنجلترا تثور على جو هارت بعد المستوى السي
* مدرب بلجيكا واثق من خبرة لاعبيه قبل مواجهة أيرلندا
* البرازيل تتعاون مع 83 دولة لتفادي الإرهاب خلال الأولمبياد
* تشافي: اسبانيا ليس المرشح الأفضل للقب اليورو
* إنييستا: المنتخب التركي خيب توقعاتي .. 
* الشكوك تحيط بمشاركة دي بروين أمام أيرلندا
* ناسيونال ماديرا البرتغالي يضم الجزائري حمزاوي
* الفتح يواجه الأهلي بدبي في كأس السوبر المغربي الإماراتي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ بطولة أمم أوروبا - المجموعات:

* بلجيكا (-- : --) إيرلندا الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

* أيسلندا (-- : --) المجر الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

* البرتغال (-- : --) النمسا الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

..................................................  ....

â—„ بطولة كوبا أمريكا - ربع النهائي:

* الأرجنتين (-- : --) فنزويلا الساعة: 02:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 2

* المكسيك (-- : --) تشيلي الساعة: 05:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 2

..................................................  ....

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - المجموعات:

* زيسكو - زامبيا (-- : --) الأهلي - مصر الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport 4

* أسيك - ساحل العاج (-- : --) الوداد - المغرب الساعة: 18:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport 4

* وفاق سطيف - الجزائر (-- : --) ماميلودي - جنوب أفريقيا الساعة: 00:15 .. القناة: beIN Sport 4



 =====

 âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ بطولة أمم أوروبا - المجموعات:

* إيطاليا (1 : 0) السويد
* التشيك (2 : 2) كرواتيا
* أسبانيا (3 : 0) تركيا

..................................................  ....

â—„ بطولة كوبا أمريكا - ربع النهائي:

* بيرو (0 : 0) كولومبيا
ضربات ترجيحية: (4-2) لصالح كولومبيا

..................................................  ....

â—„ بطولة الكأس الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية:

* الكوكب المراكشي - المغرب (2 : 1) النجم الساحلي - تونس

===== 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
جمهور المريخ يتساءل : أين العقرب ؟

# يظل النجم بكري المدينة علامة فارقة ومهمة في تأريخ الكرة السودانية .. قدم اللاعب مستويات جيدة ولم يبخل بأي مجهود على المريخ الموسم السابق أو المنتخب الوطني أو فريقه السابق الهلال
# شكل تسجيل العقرب في المريخ أقسى أعنف وأقوى ضربة للهلالاب وصدمة عنيفة فشلوا في تجاوزها حتى اللحظة
# وما زاد من ألم الصدمة أن الكاردينال أنهى إتفاقه الكامل مع بكري المدينة وسلمه جزءاً من حافز قيده وإلتقط معه الصورة التذكارية كالمعتاد وإن كانت صوراً تذكارية بلا كسكتة والتى أتت مؤخراً
# إجتهد أهل الهلال بقوة لأجل إعاقة قيد بكري وطفقوا يتحدثون عن الذهاب للفيفا وحينما تيقنوا من خسارتهم للقضية تراجعوا وأصدروا بياناً شهيراً مضمونه إغلاق ملف بكري المدينة نهائياً وبعدها تفرغ إعلامهم للحديث عن ضعف مستوى اللاعب وسار كردنة على ذات الموجة وتحدث من ناحية (فنية) عن العقرب وإضاعته للفرص وكيف أنه كان معترضاً على إعادة قيده لولا إصرار البعض
# المهم إنصرف بكري المدينة لتقديم خدماته للمريخ ولم يهتم بخطرفات وهرطقات أهل الهلال وقدم اللاعب موسماً نحسبه إستثنائياً خاصة على المستوى الأفريقي حيث أسهم اللاعب بالنصيب الأكرب في وصول المريخ لدور الأربعة من البطولة الأفريقية للأندية لأول مرة في تأريخه
# في أول مباراة للمريخ بالقلعة الحمراء تمكن العقرب من الوصول لشباك عزام التنزاني وفي مرحلة دور ال32 تمكن العقرب من صناعة الهدف الثاني للغاني كوفي في مرمى الفريق الأنغولي كابو إسكورب بالخرطوم وفي أنغولا سجل العقرب هدف المريخ الذي مكنه من العبور لمرحلة دور الستة عشر
# وفي ذهاب دور الستة عشر واجه المريخ الترجي التونسي بالخرطوم وتسبب العقرب في ركلة جزاء للمريخ أحرز منها علاء الدين يوسف هدف المباراة الوحيد وفي تونس تمكن العقرب من صناعة هدف المريخ للنجم ضفر مما قاد المريخ لعبور الترجي وإقصائه من بطولة الأندية الأفريقية وسط أنصاره وعلى أرضه ليحجز المريخ مقعده ضمن دور المجموعات وسط الكماشة الجزائرية الشهيرة التى ضمت الوفاق حامل اللقب والإتحاد والعلمة
# في أولى مباريات المريخ في دور المجموعات واجه العلمة بالخرطوم وأحرز العقرب هدفي المريخ
# بعدها واصل اللاعب رحلة التألأق وبصم على شباك العلمة بالجزائر مرتين .. وفي مباراة المريخ والوفاق بالخرطوم تسبب العقرب في ركلة جزاء أحرز منها علاء الدين يوسف هدف المريخ الأول وبعدها صنع العقرب الهدف الثاني للمريخ من تمريرة سحرية للغاني أوكرا
# وفي مباراة المريخ والإتحاد الجزائري في الخرطوم صنع بكري المدينة هدف المباراة الوحيد من تمريرة رائعة للإيفواري ديديه
# في دوري الأربعة من البطولة الأفريقية واجه المريخ مازيمبي الكنغولي وتمكن بكري من إحراز الهدف الثاني للمريخ
# ما قدمناه مثل عطاءً متميزاً لبكري المدينة الموسم الفائت مع المريخ والآن كل الجمهور المريخي يتساءل أين بكري المدينة .. أين (شقلبة) العقرب الشهيرة ؟
# تراجع مستوى اللاعب هذا الموسم بصورة غريبة جداً إتفق عليها الجميع حتى اللاعب نفسه نعتقد أنه يقر تراجع مستواه .. فلم يعد ذلك العقرب الذي يجيد لدغ الخصوم وصناعة الأهداف وينتزع صيحات وآهات جمهور المريخ على المدرجات
# لم تعد جماهير المريخ تتغنى بإسم بكري المدينة لأنه في الأساس غير موجود في التشكيلة .. وغير موجود على مقاعد البدلاء .. وحتى إن كام موجوداً داخل الملعب فهو موجود بإسمه فقط ولكن مستوياته الراقية والجميلة غير موجودة فغابت خطورته وغابت زعزعته لدفاعات الخصوم وغاب إرهابه لجمهور الخصوم على المدرجات
# أين بكري المدينة ؟ سؤال عريض وكبير والإجابة عليه تهم كل أمة المريخ .. وأفضل من يجيد على هذا السؤال هو بكري نفسه وليس سواه .. والإجابة لا نريدها رداً كلامياً .. وإنما نريدها عطاءً وحركة دؤوبة وعودة لسابق المستوى الجميل
# وجمهور المريخ يريد أن ـتكون الإجابة نموذجية من العقرب أمسية الأثنين المقبل على ملعب الهلال وداخل شباك الهلال
# ننتظر الرد أمسية بعد غدٍ الأثنين .. فهلا أجبت يا عقرب ؟
توقيعات متفرقة ..
# ثقة مطلقة ومفرطة تتوسد دواخل كل المريخاب بقدرة الأحمر الوهاج على تحقيق فوز كبير ومريح على الهلال مساء بعد غدٍ الأثنين داخل الجوهرة الزرقاء
# الفوز على الهلال هو أفضل تدشين للجوهرة حتى يملأ التشاؤم نفوس كل الهلالاب منها إلى يوم الدين
# الفوز على الهلال أسهل من الفوز على أهلي شندي ونعترف بخوفنا من مباراة النمور أكثر من خوفنا من مباراة الهلال
# متى فاز الهلال على المريخ آخر مرة .. حتى الهلالاب أنفسهم لا يذكرون متى فازوا على المريخ آخر مرة .. عليكم بالذهاب لدار الوثائق لمعرفة تأريخ آخر مباراة خسر فيها المريخ من الهلال
# أعٍطني تحكيماً نزيهاً .. أعطيك هلالاً مهزوماً ومهلهلاً
# عاد أهل الهلال للحديث عن تأسيس ونشأة المريخ والهلال .. يعني تااااني جابوا سيرة البحر
# ننصح أهل الهلال بعدم إجترار وفتح سيرة التأسيس والنشأة .. فالدنيا رمضان ..
# اللهم إنا صائمون ..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القمة تؤدي المران الرئيسي وسط اهتمام كبير

يؤدي الهلال والمريخ مرانهما الرئيسي لقمة الدوري السوداني الممتاز مساء اليوم استعدادا للمواجهة المرتقبة بين الطرفين مساء الاثنين القادم .. حيث يتدرب الهلال بملعبه بأم درمان تحت قيادة الروماني بلاتشي الذي يسعي لتنفيذ خططه الفنية التي سعي خلال الفترة الماضية لتجويدها مع اللاعبين مع التركيز علي العناصر التي ستؤدي اللقاء .. في القلعة الحمراء سيؤدي المريخ مرانه بقيادة برهان تية وسط روح معنوية عالية عقب الفوز اللافت الذي حققه علي الاهلي الشرس بشندي بثنائية ضفر والعجب وسيعمل علي وضع التكتيك المناسب لتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية امام الهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجموعة التطوير تكتسح إنتخابات الممتاز والكليات 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
حققت مجموعة التطوير التي يقودها معتصم جعفر فوزا كاسحا في انتخابات كليات التدريب و التحكيم واندية الممتاز حيث فازت بكل المقاعد وفاز كل من السر محمد على وصلاح احمد محمد صالح و النجومي بالتحكيم ومازدا واحمد بابكر و اسماعيل عطا المنان بالتدريب وفازت اندية الخرطوم الوطني والاهلي مدني الاهلي الخرطوم ومريخ كوستي و هلال الفاشر و هلال الابيض والرابطة كوستي وهلال كادوقلي و ومريخ الفاشر بكلية اندية الممتازو التي تمثل في الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم و المقرر لها الثلاثين من الشهر الجاري باكاديمية تقانة الكرة بالخرطوم 2
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
جمال الوالي يستقبل وفد الشركة الصينية العربية ويلبي دعوتها بزيارة الصين!!! 

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
استقبل السيد جمال الوالي رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وفد الشركة العربية الصينية للإستثمار ظهر امس الجمعة بالمكتب التنفيذي بحضور مساعد الرئيس نادر إبراهيم مالك وعضو قطاع الإستثمار المهندس طارق زروق ، وقدم رئيس الوفد الصيني شرحا وافيا عن خطتهم للإستثمار في أرض الحتانه والنادي تمهيداً لرفع التقرير النهائي لإدارة الشركة .


جاءت زيارة وفد شركة فايغر العالمية للتجارة والمقاولات لنادي المريخ من أجل الوقوف على منشآته الخاصة ( الاستاد ، النادي ، الملعب الرديف ) فضلاً عن أرض الحتانة
كما  قدمت شركة الدعوة للسيد رئيس النادي لزيارة مقر وأعمال المجموعة المنفذة للمشروع بالصين وقد وجدت الدعوة القبول من الوالي الذي أعلن أن كل مساحات الإستثمار المتفق عليها ستكون تحت تصرف الشركة تماماً إبتداءا من اليوم .
في الختام التقى الوفد بالصحفيين وقدم لهم تنويرا صحفيا عن ما تم في الزيارة من وقوف على الطبيعة للمواقع المقترحة لإنشاء المشاريع الإستثمارية التي أمنت عليها الشركة وأعدت تقريرها بالخصوص تمهيداً لتقديمه لرئاسة الشركة لإجازته قبل الدخول في مرحلة التنفيذ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مستر سو: المريخ يتمتع بامكانات استثمارية ضخمة تكفي لتحقيق مكاسب كبيرة



سجل مستر سو مندوب المجموعة العربية الصينية الذي يزور الخرطوم هذه الأيام إشادة كبرى بنادي المريخ ووصفه بالنادي الغني عن التعريف لأنه من أكبر وأعرق الأندية الأفريقية العربية وتسانده قاعدة جماهيرية عريضة وأضاف: وصلت للخرطوم أمس الأول وجئت خصيصاً من أجل زيارة نادي المريخ والوقوف على امكانياته وهل تسمح بإقامة مشاريع استثمارية ضخمة أم لا وزُرنا كل المناطق التي ينوي المريخ الاستفادة منها في هذه الاستثمارات وكانت المحصلة النهائية بالنسبة لنا أكثر من جيدة وتبشّر بمشاريع استثمارية عالمية ستضع المريخ ضمن الأندية صاحبة الاستثمارات الضخمة التي تزيد عن احتياجاته وأضاف: الشركة العربية الصينية لديها العديد من المشاريع حول العالم والتي تدر مليارات الدولارات ولديها استثمارات في أندية رياضية كبيرة وهي متخصصة في الفنادق وصالات الأفراح والمشاريع الزراعية والمصانع مبيناً أنهم زاروا إستاد المريخ ودار النادي وقطعة الأرض التي يمتلكها المريخ في الحتانة بأمدرمان ووصلوا إلى قناعة بأن المريخ لديه امكانيات كبيرة ستساعدهم على إقامة مشاريع استثمارية ضخمة وناجحة لافتاً إلى أن المساحات الكبيرة التي يمتلكها نادي المريخ تساعد على إقامة مشاريع استثمارية ضخمة من شأنها أن تحقق أرباحاً ضخمة للنادي.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمد السيد مضوي:
نحلم بأول ركلة جزاء للمريخ في الممتاز أمام الهلال

ضربة جزاء للمريخقال حمد السيد مضوي عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ونائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي إن الأحمر مُحق في كل مخاوفه من التحكيم الذي سيدير مباراة القمة لأن للمريخ تجارب عديدة ومريرة مع الحكام الذين أدمنوا الانحياز للهلال وظلم المريخ في مثل هذه المقابلات لدرجة أن المريخ وعلى مدى سنوات بعيدة ومنذ انطلاقة منافسة الممتاز لم يُحظى بأي ركلة جزاء في مواجهة نده التقليدي وهذا لا يحدث في كل منافسات العالم الأمر الذي يؤكد بأن هناك طرف يُحظى بحماية تامة من قبل الحكام وأشار حمد السيد إلى أن المريخ يحلم هذه المرة بإسناد المباراة إلى حكم يأتي بتصرف جنوني وهو احتساب ركلة جزاء للمريخ حتى ينال شرف أول حكم يحتسب ركلة جزاء للأحمر في مواجهة الهلال في الدوري الممتاز لكنه استبعد أن يحدث ذلك لأن المريخ كانت لديه العديد من ركلات الجزاء الصحيحة والتي لا تحتاج لجُرأة لاحتسابها ولكن القانون السري الذي يحرم المريخ من أي ركلة جزاء في مواجهة الهلال في الممتاز كان حاضراً في جميع الحالات، وأبان حمد السيد أن سيناريوهات ظلم المريخ واستهدافه بدأت منذ مباراته الأخيرة في شندي عندما تعرض المريخ لاستهداف واضح من قبل الحكم الذي أدار تلك المباراة والذي أشهر البطاقة الصفراء للاعب ابراهيم جعفر في حالة لا تستحق ومضى حمد السيد: المريخ دوماً يتعرض للاستهداف من قبل الحكام والتزمنا الصمت طويلاً وصبرنا ولكن للصبر حدود وهذه المرة المريخ لن يجامل أبداً ولن يقبل سرقة عرقه لمصلحة نادٍ بعينه لافتاً إلى أن المريخ لا يريد أي مساعدة من أي حكم لكنه يريد فقط من لجنة التحكيم المركزية أن تسند إدارتها لحكم عادل ونزيه يمنح كل طرف حقه ووقتها سيكون الطرف المنتصر معروفاً للكافة لأن المريخ وبشهادة الجميع هو الأفضل والأجدر بتحقيق النصر في القمة وأكد حمد السيد أن موقف المريخ لا يحتمل أي نتيجة غير التفوق على الأزرق حتى يمضي قدماً في مشواره للمحافظة على لقبه مؤكداً أن المريخ يثق في الحكام الوطنيين ولا يرفضهم ولكنه يرفض الظلم والاستهداف متمنياً أن تعي لجنة التحكيم المركزية خطورة هذه المباراة وأن تسند إدارتها للحكم الذي يستطيع أن يخرج بها إلى بر الأمان.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عصام الحاج:

سنعمل بجدية من أجل تشكيل مجلس الشرف المريخي

عصام الحاج3قال عصام الحاج مساعد الرئيس للشئون الاقتصادية إن مجلس الإدارة أمّن في اجتماع الأمس على أن مجلس الشرف المريخي هو المشروع الرئيسي للمجلس وسيجد الاهتمام المطلوب لأنه سيقدم دعماً كبيراً لمسيرة العمل الإداري بالنادي وأكد عصام الحاج أنه وبحُكم منصبه كمساعد للرئيس للشئون الاقتصادية سيعمل بجدية مع رئيس النادي من أجل تشكيل مجلس الشرف المريخي عقب عطلة عيد الفطر المبارك لأن هذا المشروع كبير ويحتاج إلى تحضير جيد حتى يحقق النجاح المطلوب ونوّه عصام إلى أنهم لم يحددوا بعد عددية أعضاء المجلس لكنه عاد وأكد أن هذا المجلس سيمثل أحد الضمانات المهمة للاستقرار المالي بنادي المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم 
 التيجاني محمد احمد
طالبوا بفحص منشطات و الحكام يا مجلس المريخ

* ورد قبل عدة ايام في الصحف الزرقاء ان الهلال طلب فايتمينات و مكملات غذائية من المانيا و الخبر ليس بالغريب عن نادي الهلال و لكن على مجلس المريخ ان يطالب بفحص المنشطات

* طلب فحص المنشطات خصوصاً ان الهلال يضم في كشفه لاعبين كبار السن و لن تسعفهم اللياقة البدنية لاكمال مباراة تحتاج لجهد بدني كبير

* و نذكر جميعا حادثة المنشطات في البطولة العربية التى شارك فيها الهلال بتونس و تم اتهام احد لاعبي الهلال و تم ابعاد الهلال بسبب الواقعة

* ملف الهلال مع المنشطات سيئ جدا بعد واقعة تونس و ابعاد الهلال من البطولة العربية و طلب الهلال للفايتمينات و المكملات الغذائية من المانيا يجب ان يتبعه طلب من المريخ بفحص المنشطات للاعبي الهلال

* مباراة الخرطوم و هلال الحكام كانت بروفة للحكام و اختبار لما سيفعله حكم صلاح احمد صالح في القمة بالتساهل مع تدخلات عمار الدمازين و فداسي و الحكم لا يرى و لا يسمع و يعجز حتى عن اشهار بطاقة صفراء

* الحكاية التى لم نعرف لها نهاية هي قصة تمثيل كاريكا و سقوطه داخل منطقة الجزاء بطريقة مسيئة لتاريخه كلاعب منتخب وطني حتى يبحث عن كسب رخيص في مباراة كرة قدم و هو معروف عنه انه لاعب  ذو خلق و قدوة و يجد الاحترام عند كل اهل الوسط الرياضي

* اما الممثل الفاشل سادومبا فهو بعد ان فضحته اصدارة سودانية و خيانته لوطننا السودان و افشاءه لاسرارنا بعد ان قاسمنا الخبز و الملاح فيجب على البرلمان ان ينظر في امر هذا الخائن و الذي لم يحترمنا كسودانيين

* اغلب حكام صلاح لا يحتسبون ركلة جزاء ضد الهلال مهما فعل مدافع الهلال و ايضا لا يشهرون البطاقة الصفراء مثل ما لم يستطع الفاضل ابو شنب عندما حاول فداسي ان يصفي مهاجم الخرطوم الوطني قبل ايام

* حكام صلاح ينتظرون ان يسقط كاريكا و الممثل الفاشل سادومبا داخل منطقة الجزاء و بسرعة البرق يطلقون الصافرة الظالمة و المفارقة العجيبة اننا لم نشاهد يوما حكام صلاح ينذرون كاريكا او سادومبا بداعي التمثيل الفاشل و ليسال الحكام انفسهم لماذا لم يتلقى كاريكا او سادومبا بطاقات بداعي التمثيل خلال مباريات الممتاز

* ما نقوله عن حكام صلاح الزٌرق ليس من فراغ فكثير من الاحداث جعلت جمهور المريخ يفقد الثقة في الحكام و يعرف تماماً عندما يوجهون الممتاز لمدلل الاتحاد و انهم يتعاملون مع كل اندية الممتاز لخدمة نادي واحد فقط

* فقد بدأها صلاح احمد صالح نفسه في احدى مباريات القمة حين تغاضى عن اشهر ركلة جزاء في تاريخ الكرة السودانية ولم يحتسب تهور حارس الهلال احمد النور عندما قفز و ارتكب المخالفة مع مهاجم المريخ عبد المجيد جعفر ثم اعترف بعد ذلك صلاح صالح و قال ركلة جزاء صحيحة و لكنه لم يرها

* اذا كان هذا هو كبير الحكام لا يرى مثل هذه المخالفات فكيف نثق في حكامه الذين عودونا ان يفعلوا مثل افعال صلاح احمد صالح

* حتى  الدولييون فيهم لايخطئون الا لصالح الهلال و آخرهم كان الفاضل ابوشنب الذي منح الممثل كاريكا هدية و لكن عدالة السماء كانت اقوى من ابوشنب و النادي الذي يشجعه

* فعلها من قبل ابوشنب في احدى لقاءات القمة حين خرج حارس الهلال المعز و امسك الكرة بيده و لم يحرك ابوشنب ساكناً و تجاهل القانون و فعلها كذلك معتز تمشيطية ايضاً و المعز احمد و بدر الدين عبد القادر في لقاءات قمة حين يتجاهلون تطبيق القانون عندما يتعلق الامر بلاعبي الهلال

* هذه القمة لاتحتمل حكام امثال عاطف النور و ناجي و شطه و معتز و الفاضل و المعز و شانتير و كريمة و كركة و ابو شنب فهؤلاء كلهم اما حكم ضعيف الشخصية او لا يستطيع ان يتعامل مع احتجاجات لاعبي الهلال كما تعامل الحكم الافريقي مع مساوي فتم ايقافه افريقيا لان الحكم يحكّم بضمير و يتعامل مع اللعبة بدون مجاملات و ميول

* تتواصل نفرة القروبات و اليوم تشهد دار النادي نفرة تجمع قروبات دعم المريخ و هي نفرة يوم 18 يونيو 

* لن يهزم المريخ الا حكم صلاح و عدم طلب فحص المنشطات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
الخير على قدوم لجنة التغيير والتدبير


*بحمد الله تتوارد الانباء السعيدة الى امة المريخ مع نفحات الشهر المبارك .
*وبالامس القريب وصل الخرطوم وفد الشركة الصينية العربية للاستثمار .
*الغرض من الزيارة تقييم المواقع المقترح فيها اقامة الاستثمارات بين المريخ (الطرف الاول)والشركة الصينية العربية (الطرف الثاني).

*وعقب المعاينة يعود الوفد الى الدوحة لاكمال كل خطوات الدراسة الفنية.

*ثم الدخول في مراحل التصميم والتعديلات.

*ومن ثم الخطوة الكبرى التي ينتظرها الشعب الاحمر بفارغ الصبر وهي خطوة توقيع العقودات والاعلان عن انطلاقة العمل الرسمي في المشاريع الاستثمارية بنادي المريخ.

*من اهم المقترحات الاستثمارية المجمع التجاري . فندق ومبنى تجاري متعدد الطوابق (ومن خلاله يتم اعلان تمزيق فاتورة الفنادق  نهائيا لفريق كرة القدم )وصالة افراح .

*قلناها.. الخير في قدوم الوالي ولجنة التغيير والتدبير والتفكير.

*شكرا مرفوع للقوة ما لا نهاية للمهندس هاشم صلاح مطر عضو مجلس ادرة نادي المريخ .

*ويمتد الشكر للمهندس طارق زروق وكل من يضع مصلحة المريخ هي العليا .

صدى ثان

*يحاول البعض جر اعلام المريخ الى معارك جانيبة بمعلومات خاطئة ومضللة عن تاريخ ونشأة المريخ.

*يدركون سلفا بتواريخ اعتماد المريخ .

*ويسعون لتكذيب التاريخ .

*رغم ان هنالك العديد الذين لا يزالون فوق الارض وذاكراتهم متقدة ومن الحاضرين لكل سطور التاريخ في ذلك الزمان.

*المريخ اسم وفعل وتاريخ .

*المريخ سيكافا تنزانيا 1986 ..ودبي 1988 ومانديلا 1989 وسيكافا الخرطوم 1994 وسيكافا رواندا 2014.

*انتو شنو ,, وتاريخكم وينو مع الناس .

*فصاحة ولسان طويل وتزييف للحقائق .. والمحصله صفر من زمن حفروا البحر.

*المريخ تاريخ وبطولات مسجله في اضابير الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم .

*ومهما مرت الايام وتبعتها الشهور وعبرت السنوات سيظل انجاز المريخ خالدا تردده الاجيال بعد الاجيال .

*بينما اجيال الهلال ستتوارى دائما خجلا من دواليبهم الفارغه التي بنى عليها العنكبوت لاكثر من 80 عاما .. وما زال المسلسل مستمرا.

اخر الاصداء

*72 ساعة تبقت للقاء القمة بالجوهرة الزرقاء التي شهدت سقوط الهلال وخروجه من البطولة الافريقية على يد ثوار ليبيا .

*وباذن الله سيتواصل السقوط عشية الاثنين على يد ثوار الاحمر الوهاج.

*يدرك الاهله بقوة المريخ وضعف فريقهم والدليل عجزهم عن التفوق على المريخ لاكثر من ثلاث سنوات.

*ويعلمون بان التعادل امام المريخ مكسب كبير بالنسبة لهم .

*وهم لا يستطيعون مجاراة الزعيم في الاداء المهاري .

*لذلك دائما ما يلجأون لاسلوب العنف غير القانوني والضرب تحت الحزام وهو حيلة العاجز .

*وبالطبع سيجدون اكبر مساندة من اصحاب الياقات السوداء.

*على مجلس المريخ توجيه انذار شديد اللهجة في الاجتماع التقليدي للمباراة بخصوص التحكيم .

*وعلى جماهير المريخ ان تحضر بكثافة وتقف مع فريقهم وتهتف ضد اي تحيز من جانب التحكيم .

*اذا سارت المباراة على الطريق الصحيح من جانب التحكيم .. سنسمع قرارت الشطب السريع من الكشف الازرق على طريقة نيلسون وابيكو وايشيا .

* تتبعها عبارات بلاتشي كيسو فاضي .

*ختاما يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
 حسام حامد
القمة مهمة.. لكنها ليست الأخيرة..!!
*****************************
×لا حديث هذه الأيام إلاّ عن جولة الإثنين المقبلة التي تجمع بين طرفي النقيض، المريخ والهلال، برسم الدوري الممتاز، والتي يدخلها الهلال متفوقاً على المريخ بميزة الصدارة إثر البرمجة الغريبة التي جاءت عليها هذه النسخة من البطولة، والتي فشلت في تقديم عنصر مهم من عناصر الدوري، وهو العدالة في توزيع الفرص.
×يتخوف انصار الأزرق من الهزيمة امام المريخ، أكثر من تخوفهم من فقدان نقاط الجولة، على عكس المجتمع المريخي الذي يريد النقاط، ولا يكترث كثيراً هذه المرة لهزيمة الهلال هزيمة نكراء، بالتالي تقليل كل طرف من شأن الآخر، كما جرت العادة، إذ أن المباريات التي يلعبها الطرفان يكون الهدف خلالها هو النصر والتنكيل بالمهزوم، ولا تكتسب النقاط أهمية بمكان، رغم تأثيرها المباشر في تتويج الفريق باللقب من عدمه، في ضوء السباق التأريخي المحموم بين العملاقين، بغرض التفوق المحلي وبسط الهيمنة على المنافسة.
×خلال مطالعتي لـ صحف الأمس لفت نظري، حديث أدلى به المدرب برهان تية عن اللقاء، على صفحات (صحيفة اليوم التالي) حيث قال : "أن تخلف المريخ عن الهلال في صدارة الدوري الممتاز، ليس بالأمر المزعج بالنسبة له، لأن المشوار لازال طويلاً وبإمكان الأحمر أن يتدارك نفسه، وأن يعود من بعيد ليحكم قبضته على الصدارة، إذ أن المريخ أمامه عشرون مباراة، وبالتالي من السابق لأوانه الحديث عن فرص استعادة الصدارة ضئيلة -فقط- علينا الاجتهاد والعمل بجدية والمتغيرات في روليت المنافسة واردة، لأن كل الأندية أصبحت قوية وشرسة، بالتالي ينبغي أن يكسب المريخ دوماً، وينتظر تعثر نده التقليدي حتى يحكم قبضته على الصدارة. أنتهى
×حديث برهان أعلاه؛ يحمل في جوفه رسالة خاصة للمجتمع المريخي، الذي يطالب بالفوز خلال جولة القمة، وربط ذلك الفوز بالحصول على اللقب، - وهنا - فالمدرب برهان له حق ، إذ أن العهد الذي كان يتم فيه حسم لقب الدوري من خلال مباريات القمة – فقط -، قد ولى إلى غير رجعة، ومن المستحيل أن يخرج المريخ أو الهلال من الدورة الثانية للممتاز دون فقدان نقاط جديدة، في ظل صحوة الاندية وتقارب المستويات فيما بينها، أضف إلى ذلك عدم استقرار القمة فنياً، في ظل التغيرات التي طرأت على الكراسي الفنية هنا وهناك.
×المريخ عليه تجاوز فخ البرمجة الجائرة بكل ما تيسر له من قوة، وعلى اللاعبين اكتساب طابع الجدية والحماس، والاستمرار بذات الروح القتالية - العالية، وعدم قبول الخسارة أمام الهلال، والانصراف للعب الكرة عوضاً عن الاستماع للأصوات التي تقول أن مسألة الفوز على الهلال مسألة وقت ليس إلاّ، فالأزرق فريق محترم ومن الصعوبة التقلب عليه دون التحلي بعوامل النصر المذكورة أعلاه، من روح عالية ، وخطة محكمة، وعمل كبير على مستوى القتال على الكرة، وقبل ذلك كله الاستفادة من انصاف الفرص في الوصول إلى المرمى فضلاً عن الفرصة الكاملة.
في القائم
×المريخ عليه إكمال مبارياته الناقصة والخروج بالعلامة الكاملة من جولتي الهلالين.
×لكن أن لم يتأتَ له ذلك فالدوري لازال طويلاً، ويمكن له التعويض في النصف الثاني.
×مثلما غير الهلال طاقمه التدريبي، المريخ فعل الأمر نفسه، ومثلما أضاف الهلال لاعبين جدد المريخ فعل الأمر نفسه.
×الفريقان نجحا في الفوز خلال الجولة السابقة أمام اندية تعُد من الأربعة الكبار، ولم يقدما العرض المنتظر.
×بجانب فشل بعض اللاعبين الجدد في تقديم الإضافة ونجاح آخرين، عليه فأن الحظوظ متساوية والفوز مطلب متاح للطرفين.
×شخصياً لا أفضل محاولة تكبير الكوم قبل الجولة، ومحاولة تبخيس قوة الآخر، فكرة القدم لا تؤمن بمثل هذه الحسابات.
×صحيح أن الهلال فشل لفترة طويلة في الفوز على المريخ، وصحيح أنه انسحب من جولة القمة في الموسم الماضي.
×لكن ما دخل ذلك كله بجولة القمة المنتظرة ، وهل له تأثير مباشر على النتيجة؟ لا نظن أن الإجابة بنعم.
×حديث برهان حول العشرين جولة المنتظرة يجب أن يعيه اللاعبين جيداً وبالتالي التمسك بفرصة المحافظة على اللقب واللعب بتركيز عالٍ وروح قتالية مع الجدية في التدريبات.
×حسب ما ذكره محسن سيد للصحف، فإن المريخ سيدخل القمة بتوليفة وطنية ما عدا الغاني كوفي.
×ذلك بناءً على غياب المحترفين عن الاعداد النصفي وبناءً على أحقية الوطنين بالمواصلة في التوليفة تتويجاً لما بذلوه من جهد في الفترة السابقة.
×تأثير الغاني كوفي على نتائج المريخ يجعله الأفضل بين المحترفين الحاليين.
×دخول القمة بالوطنيين لا سيما الجدد يجب أن يتم دعمه بالنصائح من اللاعبين الذين خبروا ظروف مثل هذه اللقاءات.
× ذلك حتى لا نفقد لاعب جديد بسبب حمى القمة غير العقلانية.
شبك خارجي
# القمة .. التوازن يحسم المهمة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القروبات الحمراء تتأهب للنفرة الكبرى اليوم والسبت المقبل

أعلنت القروبات الحمراء عن نفرة كبرى لدعم خزانة المريخ مساء اليوم السبت 18/6/2016 بدار النادي بمشاركة العديد من القروبات الحمراء التي أعدت العدة لإنجاح النفرة, وأخذ مجلس الإدارة علماً في اجتماعه بنفرتي القروبات وبارك المجلس الخطوة وامتدحها لأنها تؤسس لمبدأ العمل الجماعي الذي دعا إليه المجلس منذ لحظة تكوينه باعتبار أن هذه المرحلة مرحلة كل أبناء المريخ وتقرر إقامة النفرتين اليوم على أن تُقام النفرة الثانية في الخامس والعشرين من هذا الشهر وكلّف المجلس هاشم الزبير وحمد السيد مضوي بغرض المتابعة والتنسيق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحذّر من تواصل استهداف الحكام له في الديربي والهلال يطالب بالأجنبي

صلاح أحمد محمد صالح: طاقم القمة وطني لكنه سري للغاية ولن يتأثر بالحملة الشرسة

حمد السيد مضوي: المريخ يحلم بأول ضربة جزاء له في الممتاز في مواجهة الهلال

شمس الدين الأمين

مع اقتراب موعد مباراة القمة اشتعلت حرباً شرسة بين العملاقين لجهة ممارسة أكبر قدر من الضغوط على طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير المباراة حيث حذّر كل طرف منذ وقت مبكر من الظلم الذي ظل يتعرض له في مباريات القمة، قد يكون الأمر مقبولاً من جانب المريخ الذي لم ينل أي ركلة جزاء في مواجهة الهلال منذ انطلاقة منافسة الممتاز لكن أن يأتي الاحتجاج الصارخ من الأزرق نفسه فهذا ما لا تفسير له لذلك أثار المطلب الغريب للهلال بإسناد القمة لتحكيم أجنبي المخاوف من احتمال أن هناك سيناريو يُعد بهدوء لمساعدة الأزرق على حسم القمة خارج المستطيل الأخضر.

قبل ساعات من مباراة القمة مارس العملاقان ضغوطاً رهيبة على طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير المباراة حيث حذّر المريخ بصرامة من تكرار سيناريو ظلمه واستهدافه في مباريات القمة التي تُجرى في بطولة الممتاز بالتحديد وذكّر المريخ بعدم احتساب أي ركلة جزاء له منذ انطلاقة هذه المنافسة في مواجهة نده التقليدي بصورة تكشف بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك درجة الحماية التي يتمتع بها الأزرق من قبل الحكام في مواجهة المريخ، لكن الحكام الذين لم يحتسبوا أي ركلة جزاء على الهلال في مباريات القمة عاد الأزرق ورفضهم هذه المرة وطالب بإسناد إدارة المباراة لطاقم تحكيم أجنبي في مطلب أثار المخاوف لأن الهلال سيكون الرافض الأول لإدارة القمة بواسطة تحكيم أجنبي حتى لا يضع حداً للحماية التي يتمتع بها الأزرق فينال المريخ أول ركلة جزاء في مواجهته ويبدو أن الهلال اختار هذا المطلب الذي يعلم تماماً أن الاتحاد لن يستجيب له كنوع من التمويه حتى يُحظى بالمساعدة الدائمة التي يجدها من قبل الحكام في مثل هذه المباريات.

الاتحاد يتمسك بالتحكيم الوطني

على صعيد اتحاد الكرة أكد مجلس إدارته ثقته التامة في الحكام الوطنيين وفي قدرتهم على إدارة القمة بطريقة مميزة والخروج بها إلى بر الأمان وأكد المجلس أن لجنة التحكيم قادرة على اختيار الحكم الذي يدير هذه المباراة بامتياز ويخرج بها إلى بر الأمان وبالتالي لا يوجد ما يستدعي إسناد إدارة هذه المباراة لطاقم تحكيم أجنبي.

صلاح: القمة ستُدار بطاقم تحكيم وطني

الحكم صلاح احمد محمد صالحمن جانبه قال الأستاذ صلاح أحمد محمد صالح سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية إن مجلس إدارة الاتحاد هو الذي يحدد حكام القمة واذا كان يريد إدارتها بواسطة تحكيم أجنبي فلجنة التحكيم لا تمانع في ذلك لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن مجلس إدارة الاتحاد لم يتخذ أي قرار بإسناد إدارة مباراة القمة لطاقم تحكيم أجنبي وبالتالي فإن المباراة سيديرها طاقم تحكيم وطني وتعهد صلاح بسرية الاختيار مؤكداً أن الحكم الذي سيدير مباراة القمة الاثنين المقبل لن يتعرف عليه أي شخص الا لحظة نزوله الملعب لإدارة المباراة وأشار صلاح إلى أن لجنة التحكيم لن تجد أي صعوبة في اختيار طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير المباراة ويخرج بها إلى بر الأمان ويعطي كل ذي حق حقه نافياً أن يكون للحكام أي تأثير على نتائج مباريات الديربي لأنهم لا ينحازون لأي طرف على حساب الآخر ولا يعرفون معنى كلمة استهداف التي يستخدمها الإداريون هنا وهناك بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة وتابع صلاح: هذه ليست أول مباراة قمة حتى تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد ومباراة العملاقين الاثنين المقبل مثلها مثل أي مباراة قمة وبالتالي فإن لجنة التحكيم لن تجد أي صعوبة في اختيار حكم دولي أو قومي لإدارة هذه المباراة والخروج بها إلى بر الأمان.

الحملات المتبادلة لن تؤثر على حكامنا

قال صلاح إن الحملات المتبادلة بين العملاقين بخصوص طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير القمة لا يمثل أي مصدر ضغط لا على لجنة التحكيم ولا على الحكام لأنهم لا يشغلون أنفسهم بهذه الحملات ولا بما يُكتب في الصحف الحمراء والزرقاء لأن اللجنة تعرف عملها جيداً وبالتالي لا تلتفت لهذه الحملات ورأى صلاح أن الغرض الرئيسي من هذه الحملات الشرسة ممارسة الضغوط على الحكام لدفعهم للانحياز لطرف بعينه واستبعد أن تحقق هذه الحملات مراميها لأن طاقم التحكيم الذي ستدفع به اللجنة قادر على إدارة المباراة بمهنية عالية ودون مجاملة لأي طرف.

التحكيم يمضي نحو الأفضل

قال صلاح إن التحكيم في منافسة الممتاز بصورة عامة كان جيداً وسيكون في أفضل حالاته في مباراة القمة لأنها تُحظى باهتمام خاص من قبل لجنة التحكيم المركزية التي أظهرت حرصاً واضحاً من أجل تقديم الحكم المناسب لإدارتها والخروج بها إلى بر الأمان وأضاف: التحكيم بخير ويمضي نحو الأفضل والقمة ستخرج بصورة أكثر من رائعة وبأداء راقٍ من قبل الحكام وفي النهاية قناعتي لا يوجد حكم يدخل الملعب من أجل الانحياز لنادٍ بعينه ومن أجل ظلم أحد الطرفين وليس مستبعداً أن يقع الحكم في الخطأ ولكن هذا لا يعني أنه جاء ليخطئ وليتضرر من هذا الخطأ نادياً بعينه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصنع ضخم خاص بالمنتجات الصينية شراكة مع المريخ

ذكر مستر سو أن المشروع الضخم الذي يعولون عليه في إحداث نقلة كبرى في ملف الاستثمار بنادي المريخ يتمثل في إقامة مصنع ضخم لنادي المريخ مختص بالمنتجات الصينية وأضاف: لاحظنا أن هناك عدداً كبيراً من السودانيين يأتون خصيصاً للصين للتجارة في بعض المنتجات ويجدون معاناة كبيرة في ايصال هذه المنتجات من الصين إلى الخرطوم حيث أنها تمر عبر وسيط في دولة الإمارات ومن ثم تأتي للسودان وبالتالي يتم بيع هذه المنتجات في الخرطوم بمبالغ كبيرة رغم أنها لا تكلّف الكثير من المال اذا تم تصنيعها في السودان بأيادٍ صينية وبالتالي قررنا أن يكون هناك مصنع صيني باسم نادي المريخ متخصص في المنتجات الصينية حتى يتم بيعها للمواطن السوداني بسعر زهيد وبالتالي سيكون المريخ فعّل استثماراته وقدم دعماً للاقتصاد السوداني في نفس الوقت وكذلك قدم خدمة للمواطن السوداني لافتاً إلى أن المساحات الكبيرة التي يمتلكها نادي المريخ تكفي لتشييد مصنع ضخم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
المريخ يستعد بقوة للقمة
برهان تية: لست متخوفاً من أي غيابات وقادر على أداء الديربي بالعناصر المتاحة

حمد السيد: الفوز على أهلي شندي منحنا دفعة قوية وقررنا إغلاق التدريبات اليوم وغداً

وائل السر

واصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة لمواجهة الند التقليدي الهلال الاثنين المقبل لحساب الدورة الأولى من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتدرب الفريق مساء أمس بإستاده بمشاركة 33 لاعباً حيث اكتفى عمر بخيت بالمتابعة من خارج الملعب وغاب أمير كمال وأخضع الجهاز الفني علي جعفر وبخيت خميس وحماد بكري لتمارين خاصة تحت إشراف التونسي أحمد العابد وحُظي المران بحضور إداري مميز تقدمه حمد السيد مضوي وعبد الرحيم الشفيع ونفّذ اللاعبون مختلف التدريبات بصورة متميزة للغاية.

انطلق المران بتدريبات اكتساب اللياقة البدنية واستمرت لمدة نصف ساعة تحت إشراف الدكتور عبد العظيم جابر مع تدريبات اكتساب اللياقة بالعلامات وبعد ذلك قسّم برهان اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين وركّز على اللعب الضاغط واللمسة الواحدة في مساحات ضيقة ثم عاد مجدداً وقسّم اللاعبين لمجموعتين ضمت المجموعة الأولى المهاجمين وصناع اللعب في مواجهة المدافعين ولاعبي المحور من أجل الاستحواذ على الكرة لأطول فترة ممكنة وبعد ذلك أجرى برهان تقسيمة كاملة بين الأخضر والأحمر لكن هذه التقسيمة لم تكشف ملامح التشكيلة التي يرغب برهان في الاعتماد عليها في مباراة القمة وطبّق من خلال هذه التقسيمة طريقة اللعب التي يرغب في الاعتماد عليها في الديربي بممارسة اللعب الضاغط والاعتماد على الأطراف والتمريرات البينية إلى جانب التمريرات الطولية خلف المدافعين بالاستفادة من سرعة بكري وأوكراه وأوقف برهان المران أكثر من مرة من أجل تصحيح بعض الأخطاء وواصل المعز التألق في التدريبات بعد أن أخضع التونسي مراد السالمي حراس الفرقة الحمراء لتدريبات شاقة وعنيفة وأثبت جمال سالم من خلال هذا المران جاهزيته وقدرته في تأمين المرمى الأحمر في القمة.

تصريحات واثقة لبرهان

برهان تيةأدلى الكابتن برهان تية المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء بتصريحات واثقة للصحفيين عقب نهاية مران الفريق مساء أمس وأكد جاهزية الأحمر للقمة مشيراً إلى أن الإعداد يمضي بصورة جيدة وأن هناك حماس كبير وسط اللاعبين من أجل تقديم مباراة كبيرة وتحقيق نتيجة مفرحة للجماهير الحمراء وأضاف: لست متخوفاً من أي غيابات لأنني واثق من أن المجموعة المتاحة لي على درجة عالية من التميز وتستطيع القيام بالواجب على أكمل وجه ولذلك لن أقف كثيراً في محطة الغيابات التي تواجه الفريق وأي مجموعة أدفع بها ستنجز المهمة على أكمل وجه.

إشادة بالإعداد

سجل برهان إشادة كبرى بتحضيرات فريقه للقمة وقال إنه لاحظ أن اللياقة البدنية للاعبين تسجل تصاعداً سريعاً بصورة تجعله أكثر ثقة في أن فريقه سيكون في الموعد وسيقدم مباراة كبيرة أمام الأزرق وأضاف: أمس تدربنا لمدة ساعة ولا أرغب في إخضاع اللاعبين لتمارين قوية في هذا التوقيت لذلك سيتدرب الفريق اليوم لمدة 45 دقيقة ونركز فقط من خلال هذه التدريبات على وضع اللمسات الأخيرة لطريقة اللعب التي نرغب في الاعتماد عليها في مباراة القمة وبالحماس والإصرار والغيرة والرغبة في إسعاد الجماهير سنقدم مباراة كبيرة أمام الهلال وسنحقق نتيجة مفرحة للجماهير الحمراء، وطالب برهان الجماهير والإعلام بمساندة الفريق وعدم تضخيم مباراة القمة حتى لا يتسبب ذلك في شحن زائد يفقد اللاعبين التركيز مؤكداً أن هذه المباراة لا تختلف عن أي مقابلة من المقابلات التي تنتظر فريقه في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وامتدح برهان المستوى الرفيع لفريقه في المباراة الأخيرة أمام أهلي شندي مؤكداً أن تلك المباراة والنتيجة التي تحققت فيها جعلته أكثر اطمئناناً على أن فريقه سيقدم مباراة كبيرة أمام الهلال لافتاً إلى أن المجموعة التي يعتمد عليها تمازج بين الخبرة والشباب وبالتالي ستقوم بالدور المطلوب على أكمل وجه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمد السيد: سنغلق التدريبات اليوم وغداً

من جانبه قال حمد السيد مضوي نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي إن كافة تحضيرات الفريق لمباراة القمة قد اكتملت وأشار إلى أن الروح المعنوية للاعبين عالية وأن هناك إصرار كبير من أجل تقديم مباراة كبيرة والتفوق على الأزرق والحصول على النقاط الثلاث وأضاف: المباراة الأخيرة التي خاضها المريخ أمام أهلي شندي والتي حققنا فيها الفوز خارج أرضنا بهدفين دون رد جعلتني أكثر اطمئناناً على أن المريخ جاهز وسيقدم مباراة رفيعة المستوى أمام الأزرق مبيناً أن الفوز على الأهلي منح اللاعبين والجماهير دفعة معنوية مهمة قبل مواجهة الأزرق الاثنين المقبل.

لا نخشى أي غيابات

راجي عبد العاطيقال حمد السيد إن المجلس وفّر كل متطلبات المرحلة لفريق الكرة وأبدى حرصه على تهيئة أفضل الأجواء للاعبين حتى يسهّل مهمتهم ويساعدهم على تقديم أفضل مالديهم في تلك المباراة وأبدى حمد السيد عدم تخوفه من احتمال غياب عدد كبير من اللاعبين عن مباراة القمة وقال إن الأحمر خاض مباراته أمام أهلي شندي وكان يفتقد لمجهودات عدد كبير من اللاعبين بعامل الإصابة ورغم ذلك كان الأحمر في الموعد وقدم مباراة جيدة وحقق الفوز خارج أرضه بهدفين دون رد وبالتالي لا يوجد ما يجعلهم يتخوفون من مواجهة الأزرق لافتاً إلى أن أي مجموعة جاهزة يدفع بها الجهاز الفني ستقوم بالدور المطلوب منها على أكمل وجه وستقود المريخ لتحقيق الفوز وقدم حمد السيد اعتذاره للإعلام والجماهير عن إغلاق تدريبي اليوم وغداً وتمنى أن تتفهم الجماهير وحملة الأقلام دوافع هذا القرار الذي لا يهدف الا للمزيد من التركيز في هذه التدريبات المهمة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بمشاركة مجلسي الإدارة والشورى قروبات التواصل تنظم أكبر نفرة لدعم المريخ !
كتبت بواسطة	أدريس مصطفي

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
تقيم قروبات المريخ بمواقع التواصل الإجتماعي النفرة الثالثة لدعم النادي في إمتداد للنهج الذي تبنته هذه المجموعات المحبة للمريخ بدعم ناديها بالمال حيث حققت النفرة السابقة مبلغ وصل لنصف مليار جنيه بالقديم ويحدوها الأمل اليوم في تحطيم ذلك الرقم حتى تبرهن على نجاح وديمومة الفكرة واستعداد الصفوة للوقوف بقوة خلف لجنة التسيير الجديدة وإعانتها ماليا لمواجهة تحديات المرحلة وسيقام حفل كبير بهذه المناسبة يحييه عدد من المطربين الشباب وتتخلله بعض المدائح النبوية وتقرر أن تبدأ النفرة منذ نهار اليوم على أن تستمر حتى منتصف الليل.
يشرف النفرة بالحضور أعضاء مجلس الأدارة ومجلس الشورى ولفيف من أهل المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي .
بكري يوسف
  الإعداد القمة وإنجاز المهمة
نقطة تلاقي

48 ساعة فقط تفصلنا عن لقاء القمة مما يعني أن الكلام فعلاً قد دخل الحوش وعليه فإن ما تبقى من زمن يصبح من الأهمية بمكان أن يوظف التوظيف السليم لصالح جاهزية التيم ووضع آخر الرتوش لتشكيلة الفرسان الحمر المنوط بها تنفيذ المهمة الخاصة عشية الإثنين خارج القواعد برسم بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز.

* الآن وجب على كل أهل القبيلة الحمراء بلا إستثناء  أن يخلصوا النوايا وأن يلتفوا حول الفريق وأن يقوم كل بما يليه من عمل للمساهمة في التحضيرات التي تجري على القدم والساق لليلة القبض على الأزرق والتي تكتسب أهميتها من واقع تقدم الند التقليدي في عددية النقاط وهي الصورة التى آن لها أن تنعدل وأضحى من الضرورة بمكان إعادة الزعيم للطليعة كما كان قطارا يجر من خلفه العربات.

* خاض الزعيم أول أمس تجربة إعدادية مهمة للغاية أمام منتخبنا الوطني للناشئين

ربحها بثلاثية نظيفة حملت توقيع مهاجمه الأول العقرب الذي لدغ شباك صغار الصقور مرتين فيما سجل ابراهومة الصغير الهدف الثالث وقد أوفت التجربة بما عليها في تحضير اللاعبين الذين غابوا عن مباراة النمور أمس الأول بشندي .

* أسهمت ودية أول البارحة في إعادة العقرب للفورمة وإستعادته لذاكرة التهديف وبذات القدر كانت بمثابة إحماء ساخن لحارس الفرقة الحمراء الأساسي اليوغندي جمال سالم وهما أهم لاعبين في لقاءات القمة التي تتطلب نوعية معينة من اللاعبين تتسم ببرود الأعصاب وتمتلك الثبات الإنفعالي اللازم للتعامل مع زخم المباراة والشد العصبي والشحن الزائد تلك العوامل التي تخصم كثيرا من الثقل الفني والرصيد الإبداعي لدى نجوم الفرقتين إلا من امتلك منهم القدر الكافي من الثقة بالنفس.

* نثق تمام الثقة في قدرة الخبير برهان تية ورفيقه محسن سيد  على قيادة المريخ للفوز بالمباراة الهامة وثقتنا هذه لم تتولد من فراغ بقدر ما هي نتيجة لقراءة واقعية في دفاتر الخبرات التراكمية للثنائي في التعامل مع مثل هذه النوعية من المباريات  .

* يعيش المريخ هذه الأيام إنتعاشة حقيقية في ظل إنفراج الأزمة المالية وتوافر جهاز فني يتوافق فكرياً مع النجوم ويجيد العزف علي السلم السايكولوجي والذي يعتبر أس الإعداد ونعتقد أنه يتفوق على الجانبين البدني والفني لأن الفريق الجاهز نفسيا يستطيع التعامل بطريقة مثالية مع تقلبات اللقاء وتفاصيله الدقيقة مما يجعله أقرب للخروج ظافرا بنتيجتها.

* عودة العقرب وسالم تعد إضافة نوعية للفريق في مواجهة الإثنين ويعلم الأهلة جيدا قيمة الثنائي حيث لم يتذوق المريخ الخسارة في وجودهما أمام الهلال على مدار 3 سنوات وهي المدة تفصل الأزرق عن آخر فوز حققه على الأحمر.

* آخر فوز للهلال على المريخ كان في عام 2013 بنتيجة 3/2 أحرز للهلال( عمر بخيت ،  بويا ، بشة)  بينما أحرز للمريخ الغاني غاندي كاسينو ورمضان عجب. وكانت هذه المباراة في الدورة الثانية للممتاز وقبلها انتهت مباراة الدورة الأولى بتعادل الفريقين سلبياً وإنسحب الهلال لاحقا من نهائي كاس السودان بالدمازين.

*عام 2014 تعادل الفريقان بهدف لمثله سجل للهلال نزار حامد وللمريخ مامادو تراوري وفي الدورة الثانية تعادل الفريقان (0/0)  ثم إلتقى العملاقان في نهائي الكاس وفاز المريخ 3/1 بكر الهلال بالهدف الأول عن طريق بكري المدينة قبل أن يدرك ضفر التعادل للأحمر ثم يردفه أيمن سعيد بالثاني ويختتم راجي بالثالث.

* في 2015 التقى الفريقان على درع الإستقلال وانتهى اللقاء بالتعادل 1/1 تقدم للمريخ علاء الدين يوسف وعادل للهلال أبوبكر كيبي وفي الدورة الأولى للممتاز تعادل الفريقان سلبياً أما في الدورة الثانية ونهائي  الكاس فقد فاز المريخ بإنسحاب الهلال من المباراتين .

* نقطة أخرى تبدو أكثر أهمية في إطار  تجهيز الفريق وهي تجنب الشحن الزائد الذي يقود للضغط العصبي والذي يتسبب في توتير اللاعبين وإفقادهم التركيز المطلوب ومن المعروف أن العلاقة تكاد تكون طردية بين الحالة النفسية واللياقة البدنية والذهنية فكلما كانت الحالة النفسية ممتازة كانت اللياقة البدنية ممتازة لأن اللاعب المرتاح نفسياً يستطيع أن يوظف لياقته توظيفا سليماً وبذات الكيفية كلما كانت اللياقة البدنية ممتازة كانت اللياقة الذهنية أميز لذلك فإننا متفائلون بقدرة الثنائي الوطني على حسم اللقاء  لمصلحة الأحمر وفقاً للمعطيات أعلاه.

* يفقد المريخ خدمات نجمه النيجيري المميز سالمون جابسون الذي يتواجد ببلاده حتى الآن وكان يمكن لإبراهيم جعفر أن يسد الفرقة إلا أن الإيقاف بالإنذارات المرحلة من الموسم السابق كان سبباً في غيابه عن اللقاء ولكن بذات القدر فإن كشف الفريق يتوافر على عناصر ممتازها يمكنها سد النقص حيث يوجد علاء وعمر وضفر ورمضان.

* اليوم يؤدي الزعيم مناورته الرئيسية والتي سيضع من خلالها الإطار الفني خطته لمباراة الإثنين وهي فرصة للصفوة لتقدم دعمها للاعبين وترفع من روحهم المعنوية خاصة وأن المباراة ستلعب خارج الديار.

** نقاط قصيرة **

* مباريات القمة لا تخضع للتكهنات ولا الحسابات الفنية.

* تعتمد مباراة القمة بالأساس على اللاعبين ومزاجهم العام وإهتمام الجهاز الفني بالجانب النفسي.

* مثل هذه المباريات تلعب على جزئيات صغيرة فمن ركز عليها وصل وهارد لك لمن تشنج أو توتر.

* بمقدور الأحمر تحقيق الإنتصار لأنه يمتلك عناصر أفضل.

* نذكر بأن ألوك سيشارك بينما شيبوب لن يشارك وهذا ما لزم التنويه.

** آخر نقطة **

موعدنا غداً ان كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
برهان ومحسن.. والتهيئة النفسية قبل القمة..!!

* نجح الثنائي برهان تيه ومحسن سيد في التعامل بواقعية مع مباراة الفريق الماضية أمام الأهلي شندي، فكان أن حقق المريخ فوزاً مهماً للغاية جعله يدخل مباراة القمة مساء بعد غدٍ الإثنين بمعنويات في العلالي..!!

* لم يكن المريخ مُعداً بدنياً بشكل جيد لمباراته أمام النمور بسبب الراحة السلبية التي أعقبت الخروج الإفريقي أمام الكوكب المراكشي والغيابات العديدة التي ضربت توليفته الأساسية ودخول عدد من اللاعبين الجدد،ولكن محسن سيد أولاً وقبل أن يأتي برهان وعمل على إعادة تجميع لاعبي الفريق ثم أتى برهان وأكمل ما بدأه محسن..!!

* الفوز على الأهلي شندي لعبت فيه المعنويات دوراً كبيراً جداً.. أي أن المريخ تعامل مع هذه المباراة بشطارة كبيرة تُحسب للجهاز الفني ولاعبي الفريق، من واقع الشراسة التي يتمتع بها الأهلي شندي في ملعبه. حيث كان الهدف الرئيسي من هذه المباراة حصد النقاط الثلاث دون العمل على أداء مباراة رفيعة المستوى، لأن إعداد المريخ لم يكن بالصورة المطلوبة لكي يؤدي الفريق بجدية وينتصر، لذا كان الاهتمام بالفوز أكبر من التركيز على المستوى..!!

* في مباراة الأهلي شندي انخفضت اللياقة البدنية لعدد كبير من لاعبي المريخ ولكن الروح المعنوية ظلت في القمة، وهذا ما أسهم في ثبات نجوم الأحمر في الحفاظ على هدفهم المبكر ثم إحراز هدف ثانٍ كان بمثابة إعلان رسمي لقتل المباراة وطموحات النمور، أي أن مباراة الأهلي شندي شهدت تكاملاً كبيراً بين الأدوار الفنية والمعنوية، فكان الفوز الذي حققه الأحمر أكسبه نقاطاً مهمة للغاية وجعله في مستوى معنوي مميز قبل مواجهة الإثنين أمام الهلال..!!

* مشكلة المريخ الأساسية منذ بداية الموسم كانت نفسية في المقام الأول، حيث لا خلاف أصلاً على المستوى وإمكانيات اللاعبين، فهو ذات الفريق الذي وصل إلى نصف نهائي النسخة الماضية من دوري أبطال إفريقيا وحقق الفوز على فرق كبيرة في القارة السمراء..!!

* ولكن كان الخلاف الأبرز في انخفاض الروح المعنوية للاعبي الفريق بسبب تعدد مشاكلهم مع الإدارة فيما يتعلق بالمستحقات المالية والتي نالت من عزيمة ومستوى لاعبي الفريق، فقبل الأحمر الخروج من دوري أبطال إفريقيا وهبط إلى الكونفدرالية، وقبل مرة أخرى الخروج من السباق الإفريقي..!!

* الانخفاض الواضح في الروح المعنوية للاعبي المريخ بكثرة الحديث عن المستحقات المالية، والابتعاد الواضح للجنة التسيير من تلمس المشاكل الحقيقية التي يعاني منها فريق الكرة؛ أثر بشكل واضح على أداء الفريق في مباريات دوري سوداني الممتاز، فخسر الأحمر نقاطاً سهلة للغاية وانقاد للخسارة أمام الهلال الأبيض بسبب ضعف التعامل الإداري مع المشاكل المحيطة بالفريق..!!

* الآن.. الوضع اختلف تماماً بعد عودة السيد جمال الوالي لرئاسة النادي وتواجد الثنائي برهان ومحسن سيد في قيادة الدفة الفنية للمريخ، والثنائي حقق نجاحات واضحة في تجربتهما الأولى مع الأحمر ويعرفان الكثير عن الفرقة الحمراء، وهما يجيدان لعب الكثير من الأدوار غير الفنية، خاصة محسن سيد الذي أعتبره أحد المدربين القلائل الذين يمزجون الجانب الفني بالإداري..!!

* لمحسن قدرة فائقة على التعامل مع اللاعبين وهو الذي أسهم بخبرته في عودة علاءالدين يوسف وعمر بخيت لتدريبات الفريق بعد أن فشل القطاع الرياضي السابق للجنة التسيير بقيادة معتصم مالك في إعادتهما للتدريبات، بل قال إنهم لا يعرفون شيئاً عن غياب الثنائي عن التدريبات في الوقت الذي نجح فيه محسن سيد وفور تسلمه مهامه كمدرب عام للفريق في الذهاب إلى علاءالدين وعمر بخيت وأقنعهما بالعودة لتدريبات الفريق..!!

* ذات الدور الذي لعبه الثنائي برهان ومحسن قبل وأثناء مباراة الأهلي شندي يجب تكراره بشكل أكبر قبل مواجهة الهلال، رغم قناعتنا التامة بأن المريخ أفضل من نده من ناحية المهارات الفنية والفردية للاعبيه، ولكن لا بد من التأكيد على أمر واحد.. وهو تأثير التهيئة النفسية على لاعبي الأحمر قبل الدخول لمواجهة الهلال..!!

* لبرهان ومحسن سجل رائع أمام الهلال، فقد فاز الثنائي على الأزرق بثلاثية في نهائي كأس السودان وتعادلا معه في نهائي الممتاز، وهما يعرفان تماماً ماذا يعني الفوز في لقاء القمة وتأثيراته على مشوار الفريق في النصف الثاني من الموسم، ويعرفان أكثر ماذا يعني فقدان النقاط سواء بالتعادل أو الخسارة..!!

* ويعرفان أكثر من أي شيء آخر أن النجاح في التهيئة النفسية يعني التغلب الكامل على أي الضعف في الجوانب الفنية واللياقة البدنية، ومباريات القمة الغلبة فيها دائماً للفريق الأكثر هدوءاً والأبرد أعصاباً، والذي يعرف كيف يتعامل مع خصمه من ناحية معنوية. وهنا تكمن أهمية التهيئة النفسية للاعبي المريخ قبل لقاء القمة وقد بات الطريق ممهداً لنجوم الأحمر في تحقيق الفوز على الأزرق، بعد أن فرحوا بعودة الوالي وبعد أن حققوا فوزاً مهماً على الأهلي شندي الذي فاز الهلال عليه براية ظالمة نقضت هدفاً صحيحاً لمهاجم النمور محمد كوكو..!!

اتجاه الرياح..!!

* أجمل خبر سمعته منذ فترة طويلة.. قيام مجلس المريخ الحالي بتكوين لجنة قانونية تعينه على القضايا الكثيرة.. خاصة في مواجهة اتحاد الكرة..!!

* مشكلة المريخ الكبرى عدم وجود قانونيين خبراء بقوانين كرة القدم، فكان أن فقد المريخ الكثير من القضايا بسبب إهماله الجانب القانوني..!!

* مشكلة مجالس المريخ.. أنها ظلت تتعامل مع الاتحاد عبر المكاتبات الرسمية فقط.. دون أي متابعة لما يحدث داخل اللجان.. فما يدور في الخفاء أكبر من الرد على المكاتبات.. وما تقوم به هذه اللجان من تمرير للأجندة الاستهدافية ضد المريخ يحتاج إلى متابعة دقيقة وتواجد يومي..!!

* ولكن للأسف مجلس المريخ يهمل هذا الجانب إهمالا واضحا وحتى موظفي المريخ المنوط بهم متابعة الاتحاد ضعيفي التواجد، لذا خلت الساحة للكوادر الزرقاء التي باتت تفعل ما تريد..!!

 * الأمر المهم جدا والذي أهمله جميع المريخاب هو عدم وجود قانونيين مريخاب يدعمون المجالس بالرأي القانوني السليم رغم وجود مستشار قانوني للمجلس إلا أنه ليس متبحرا في القوانين واللوائح التي تنظم كرة القدم في السودان..!!

* وحتى هذه اللحظة لا يوجد قانوني مريخي قادر على مقارعة الحجة بالحجة، بعكس الهلال الذي نجح في زرع عدد من قانونييه في الاتحاد على رأسهم البلولة والمرحوم عوض أحمد طه، ويكفي أنهما كانا وراء كل قضايا الهلال القانونية لذا استمدت مجالس الهلال القوة في قضاياها في مواجهة الاتحاد..!!

 * ما لم يهتم المريخاب بهذا الأمر ستستمر معاناة المريخ مع لجان الاتحاد العام ولن تكون للمريخ كلمته القانونية الواضحة، وسيأتي اليوم الذي يقف فيه المريخ متفرجا دون أن يلعب دوره الطليعي والريادي في حماية مكتسباته ومكتسبات الأندية التي تضعه كقائد لها..!!

* المحك الحقيقي للجنة القانونية التي كوّنها مجلس المريخ أمس.. هو قضية اللاعب شرف الدين شيبوب.. والتي أصبحت واضحة المعالم.. وتحتاج فقط إلى ارتفاع مستوى الهمة حتى يعيد المريخ حقوقه التي يريد الاتحاد إضاعتها لمصلحة الهلال..!!

* شيبوب.. عن اللعب.. محجوب..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* .. الهلال يتقدم رسميا بخطاب فحص المنشطات علي لاعبي القمة


علمت المتابعات ان الهلال تقدم بخطاب رسمي للاتحاد العام لكرة القدم يطالب فيه بإجراء الفحص علي المنشطات علي لاعبي القمة الهلال والمريخ قبل المباراة التي ستجمع الطرفين مساء الاثنين في اللقاء المؤجل من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻓﻴـــــــﺘﻮ
 ﺳﺎﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺮﺍﺑﻲ
ﻭﻓﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﻭﺳﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ

ﺗﻠﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺂﺕ ﺳﻌﻴﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﻴﻦ ﺯﺍﺩﺕ
ﻣﻦ ﻣﻌﺪﻝ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻭﻭﻓﺮﺕ ﺧﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﻴﺔ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺓ.
ﻋﺎﺩ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺷﺌﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﻭﺃﺣﺮﺯ
ﻫﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺃﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺑﺪﻯ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﻃﻴﺒﺔ ﻭﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﺪ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ.
ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺗﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺗﺸﻜﻞ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻻﻳﺴﺘﻬﺎﻥ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻟﺘﻮﻟﻴﻘﺔ
ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻤﺔ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ .
ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺄﺓ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺳﻌﻴﺪﺓ
ﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺪﻣﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ
ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺗﻮﻓﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﺓ ﻳﺒﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺎﻭﻑ.
ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﺘﺤﻢ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ
ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻻﺍﺣﺒﺬ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻮﺭ ﻷﻥ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﻘﻠﻞ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻜﻔﺎﺀﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ.
ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻗﻮﻱ ﻭﻣﻬﺎﺭﻱ ﻭﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻮﻝ ﻭﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﻳﺸﻜﻞ
ﻫﺎﺟﺴﺎ ﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺒﻪ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺑﺴﺮﻋﺔ ﻭﻗﺪﺭﺍﺕ
ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ .
ﻟﻦ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺭ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ ﻭﺧﻴﺎﺭ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ
ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻭﻇﻴﻔﺘﻪ ﺍﻷﺻﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻣﺪﻯ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ
ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮﻩ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻨﺎ.
ﻛﻤﺎ ﺫﻛﺮﺕ ﺃﻣﺲ ﻓﻮﺍﺭﻕ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﻓﻨﻴﺔ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ
ﺃﻓﻀﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺗﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻻﺗﺨﺼﻊ ﻟﻤﻘﺎﻳﻴﺲ .
ﻋﻼﻭﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺍﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺪﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﺗﻮﺍﺿﻌﺎ ﺧﻠﻖ ﺿﻐﻮﻃﺎ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ ﻭﺧﻮﻓﺎ
ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺎ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ.
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺴﻮﺩ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﺮﺗﻔﻌﺔ ﻭﺗﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﺴﺎﺣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺅﻝ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ
ﻣﻊ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺑﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺃﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻭﺭﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﻠﺤﻖ
ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﺳﻠﻤﻮﻥ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ.
ﺭﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺪﻱ ﻭﺍﻹﺻﺮﺍﺭ ﻭﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺃﻗﻮﻯ ﺳﻼﺡ
ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ.
ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ
ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺗﻜﻮﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻷﻣﺲ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ
ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻭﺃﻧﻪ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻇﺮﻭﻑ ﻣﻮﺍﻛﺒﺔ .
ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺤﺪﻱ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﻭﺃﻛﺪﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺇﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﻣﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺎﺿﻲ ﺩﺍﺧﻠﻴﺎ ﻭﺧﺎﺭﺟﻴﺎ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ.
ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﻣﻠﻒ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺮﺍﺟﻌﺎﺕ ﺷﺎﻣﻠﺔ
ﻭﻭﺿﻊ ﺑﻨﻮﺩ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺗﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﺑﻌﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﺑﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﻭﺗﻔﻌﻴﻞ
ﻻﺋﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻮﻣﺎﺕ .
ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﻣﻼﺣﻘﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﻬﺎﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻴﺔ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺳﺴﺔ ﻭﺍﻹﺳﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ
ﻟﻬﺎ ﻣﻨﺴﻮﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻷﻗﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻔﻠﺘﺔ .
ﻇﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻘﺔ
ﺍﻷﺿﻌﻒ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺗﻀﻢ ﻛﻔﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺃﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﻻﻣﻌﺔ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎ
ﻣﺮﺩﻭﺩﻫﺎ ﺿﻌﻴﻒ.
ﻛﻤﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻟﺲ ﺑﺄﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﻣﻨﺢ ﺍﻷﻋﻀﺎﺀ
ﻣﺴﺎﺣﺔ ﻭﺍﺳﻌﺔ ﻟﻠﺤﺮﻛﺔ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﻭﺏ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺘﻄﻠﺒﺎﺗﻬﻢ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺳﻤﻌﺖ ﻫﺬﻩ
ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺋﻴﺔ ﺗﺤﺪﻳﺪﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺾ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ.
ﺗﻜﻠﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻳﻖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻮﻟﺔ ﺑﻤﻬﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻲ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ
ﺻﺎﺋﺐ ﻭﻭﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺐ .
ﺍﻋﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻮﻟﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻲ ﺿﻠﻴﻊ ﻭﻟﺪﻳﻪ
ﺧﺒﺮﺍﺕ ﻧﻮﻋﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺳﻌﺔ ﻭﻋﻼﻗﺎﺕ ﻣﻤﺘﺪﺓ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻭﺛﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﺼﻠﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻤﻞ
ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﻭﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻭﻧﺜﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻗﺪﺭﺗﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﻧﻘﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻲ
ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﺮﺃﺳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ
ﻭﺗﻀﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻋﺎﻣﺮ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﻔﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
ﺗﻌﺮﺿﺖ ﻟﻠﻈﻠﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ .
ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻭﺍﻥ ﻧﺮﻯ ﻋﻤﻼ ﻣﻠﻤﻮﺳﺎ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ.
ﺧﻮﺍﺗﻴﻢ
ﻟﻔﺖ ﻧﻈﺮﻱ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﺍﻷﺥ ﻧﺎﺩﺭ ﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ.
ﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻌﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺎﻟﻴﻒ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﻠﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩﻩ.
ﻧﺎﺩﺭ ﻟﺪﻳﻪ ﺭﺅﻳﺔ ﻣﻌﻴﻨﺔ ﻟﺘﻄﻮﻳﺮ ﻗﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺷﺌﻴﻦ .
ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺍﻓﻊ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﻧﺎﺩﺭ ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ .
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺤﺼﺮ ﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻨﺎﺳﺒﻪ.
ﺳﻤﻌﻨﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺮﺷﻴﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﻣﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﺎ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ .
ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺽ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺇﺗﺎﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﻟﻠﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ
ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺰﻛﻴﺔ.
ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻳﺬﻛﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻠﻒ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺳﻮﻯ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ
ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﻳﺮ .
ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺏ ﺿﺪﻩ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺷﺠﺎﻋﺔ .
ﺃﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺻﻤﺖ ﻭﻳﺨﻄﻂ ﺑﻬﺪﻭﺀ ﻟﻼﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ .
ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﺼﺒﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﺎﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺏ ﺃﺑﻠﻎ ﺭﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻨﺘﻘﺪﻳﻪ.
ﺧﺘﺎﻡ ﻭﺳﻼﻡ
ﻫﻞ ﺳﻴﺘﺮﺷﺢ ﺷﺪﺍﺩ؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رزاز الحروف
احمد محمد أحمد 
ثقة في الهلال!

*ماذا لو خسر المريخ أمام الهلال (لاقدر الله)؟! ولا حاجة...المريخاب يتعشوا ويتسحروا كمان ويبقوا مارقين..! ليس ميتة قلب ولكن لان الجميع يعلم الظروف التي عاشها الزعيم والمصاعب والمتاعب التي تعرض لها..!
*فالمريخ ظل يعاني معنويا، ليس على مستوى اللاعبين فقط ولكن حتي الجماهير، والكل مقر تماما بان الزعيم في الموسم الحالي لا علاقة له بزعيم الموسم الماضي الذي ضرب اندية شمال القارة السمراء واقنع افريقيا بقوته وتميزه.
*وما يميز المريخاب، أنهم دائما يعترفون بالاخفاق عندما يكون هنالك اخفاق، لا ينفخون في التيم ولا ينتظرون هدايا الحكام ولايضغطون على الاتحاد من اجل المجاملة والهدايا.
*والمتابع للمريخ منذ بداية الموسم سيجد أن الجمهور ظل ينتقد اداء الفريق وغير راض عنه، وكذلك الاعلام الذي وجه انتقادات عنيفة لكل لاعب اخفق في المرحلة السابقة وكذلك المدرب البلجيكي ايميل.
*لان الحقيقة دائما شعار المريخاب، يعترفون بالاخفاق وينتقدون الخطأ، وفي ذات الوقت يمدحون الزعيم ويمنحونه حقه بالكامل عندما يقدم مستوى متميزا!
*وبما أن المريخ عاني في الفترة الماضية، وظل يعيش مشاكل مستمرة وتمرد وسط اللاعبين وفقر لم ينكره احد فان ذلك يمكن أن ينعكس على جاهزيته للقاء القمة بطريقة تؤثر على الاداء وتفقده نتيجة المباراة
*ومن الطبيعي القول أن المريخ اذا خسر النتيجة في ظل الظروف التي عاشها فانها ستكون نتيجة مقبولة للجماهير ولن تؤثر عليهم كثيرا، ويمكن عادي جدا أن يخرجوا بحالة معنوية جيدة لان المريخاب هم صفوة ويفهمون  اصول اللعبة.
*وفي رأيي أن المشكلة ليست في أن يخسر المريخ، ولكن ماذا لو خسر الهلال بعد كل هذه الفصاحة وطولة اللسان..ماذا أن تعرضوا للضرب المبرح، ونال منهم العائد بقوة صاحب اللدغات بكري المدينة..؟!
*وماذا يمكن أن يصيب الهلالاب لو أن احمد ضفر مثلا كان في قمة توفيقه وهز شباك الهلال بهدفين..؟ اين ستذهبون حينها يا وصيفاب وماذا ستقولون..؟!
*لقد ظل الأهلة يزعجوننا منذ فترة الأعداد للموسم الحالي بانهم جهزوا فريقا قويا، لايقهر وأنه سيحقق الفوز بالبطولة الافريقية وغيرها من الشعارات التي يرددونها كل موسم وفي النهاية تكون خيبة الامل من نصيبهم.
*وقد كان اول الماسي الخروج المذل الذي تعرض له الوصيف على يد فريق عاطل عن المشاركات في المنافسات المحلية، فريق بلا دوري مثل الأهلى الليبي الذي يتم تجميعه للمشاركة في دورات الفقداء .
*لكنهم على الرغم من ذلك، عادوا للنفخ، وتهديد كل من يقف في طريقهم لان الاهلة عودونا دائما على مثل هذه المواقف، فهم بلا حياء...واذا كانوا يمتلكون الحياء لتخلوا عن تشجيع نادي ظل يخذلهم اكثر من 80 عاما..
*والاكثر اسفا من ذلك أنهم يتوهمون في ناديهم العظمة ويضعونه في مقارنة مع زعيم البلد وسيدها وحامل البطولات الخارجية الذي ينفرد وحيدا بافضل الالقاب..!
*المهم أن الاهلة ظلوا في حالة نفخ مستمر للفريق دون ان تفتح الهزيمة امام الاهلي طرابلس اعينهم للحقيقة المرة، لكن المريخاب لم يتحدثوا نهائيا عن قوة فريقهم بل كانوا يتحدثون عن المشاكل التي انعكست سلبا على اداءه.
*لذلك ان خسر المريخ لا قدر الله فانها نتيجة منطقية لفريق عانى من عدم الإستقرار، بينما الهلال لن يكون لديه ما يعلق عليه أخفاقه.
*ورغم كل الظروف لكن تبقى الثقة كبيرة في نجوم المريخ الذين ارتفعت روحهم المعنوية بعد تعيين المجلس الجديد، وتبقى ثقتنا ايضا أكبر في ضعف الهلال الذي يمكن هزيمته باقل مجهود.
*وننتظر من نجوم الزعيم نصرا جميلا..وسحورا شهيا!
بقايا مداد
*سيدخل المريخ مباراة القمة باعصاب باردة وهادئة، لان الاعلام والجمهور لم يفنخوا في الفريق أو يمنحوه أكثر مما يستحق.
*اما الهلال المصنوع بالاكاذيب فانه لابد أن يرجف، لان الخسارة بالنسبة لفريق يتم نفخه ليل ونهار في الفاضي ستكون فضيحة بالنسبة له.
*في الموسم الماضي كنا نراهن على المريخ لانه كان في قمة الجاهزية لدرجة ان الهلال هرب من مواجهته بعذر قبيح.
*ولان المريخ عاش فترة صعبة في الأشهر الماضية والاصابات طاردت عدد من لاعبيه، فانهم يتطاولون هذه المرة ظنا منهم أن فريقهم الأقوى والأفضل.
*وما يفعله الهلالاب من مصلحة المريخ بالتاكيد، لانه كما قلنا سيلعب المباراة باعصاب باردة وسط تشجيع داو من جمهوره.
*بينما الهلال الذي يلعب على الصحف، يمكن أن يجتجب دائما في الملعب ولانشاهد منه سوى الأشباح.
*وجماهير المريخ الواعية تعرف تماما كيف تتعامل مع مباريات القمة، بدون نفخ ولا وعيد ولا تهديد، الكلام في الميدان.
*والحافز بعد المباراة مباشرة في حي الصفا...!
*ننصح جمهور الهلال بان لايصدق كل ما يقرأه، لان الصحف الزرقاء تتحدث لهم عن فريق اخر غير الذي تعرض للبهدلة امام الأهلى الليبي.
*ولا تثقوا كثيرا في الفوز، لان تلقى الضربة القوية من المريخ في ظل الثقة ستكون لديها اثارا ضارة على الصحة..والدنيا رمضان.
*ولانه شهر الخير والبركة والرحمة، فاننا نقدم النصائح صادقة لوجه الله ونقول للأهلة : ختوا برضو احتمال الخسارة وما ح تخسروا حاجة.
*مصيبة انصار الهلال انهم يصدقون بعض الاوهام، مع أن فريقهم في نهاية كل موسم يخرج من المولد بدون نبق زاتو..!
*والغريبة أنهم بعد تلقى الخسائر الموجعة، يصرخون ويسخطون اخر الموسم، ثم ياخذون فترة راحة قصيرة مع اللاعبين.
*ومع بداية فترة التسجيلات تبدأ عملية التخدير والوعود الكاذبة من جديد وبكل براءة ينساق خلفها الانصار وهكذا تتواصل الرحلة دون ان يتوقفوا لحظة مع انفسهم لاكتشاف الحقيقة.
*عموما ننتظر مشاهدة الهلال القوى الذي بناه الكاردينال لنرى الى مدى وصل من القوة.
*والخوف على الهلال أن يتعرض لبهدلة بضربة عنيفة موجعة مع تمزيق الشباك بثلاثية أو رباعية.
*شخصيا على قناعة بان المريخ ليس جاهز فنيا للمباراة ويحتاج الى بعض الوقت حتي ينظم صفوفه، وهي قناعات كل المريخاب على ما نظن.
*لكن على قناعة ايضا بان الهلال خصم ضعيف، عندما تقرأ عنه تتوهم فيه القوة وعندما تشاهده تتأكد من ضعفه.
*ولو ايقن لاعبو المريخ هذه الحقيقة فانهم سيحققون الفوز الجميل بأذن الله.
*وفوز المريخ مهم جدا ويعني الكثير، بحسابات النقاط، لان الفوز يعني كسبه 6 نقاط كاملة، ثلاث نقاط بالفوز ثلاث نقاط بتعطيل منافسه على اللقب.
*الجميل في المريخ عودة بكري المدينة الذي ينشر الرعب في صفوف الوصيف.
*وحسب ما علمنا فان العقرب عازم على تعويض اخفاقه السابق، ببداية قوية في شباك الوصيف.
*ولدغة (العقرب) مع (رمضان) ستكون سببا في نشر الاحزان.
*الوصيف أضعف من ضعيف..!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم 
تراوري بلا وانجلا !
قبل ان تعود بعثة المريخ من رحلة الخيبة والفشل من المغرب عقب الخروج المذل من بطولة الكونفدرالية ,, حسم المحترف المالي تراورى امره بسفره مباشرة من المغرب الى مالي واكد لادارة البعثة ولرئيس القطاع الرياضى حينها الكابتن عادل ابوجريشه انه لن يعود مرة اخرى للمريخ رغم ان اكثر من عضو فى لجنة ونسي صرحوا عقب عودة البعثة  ان تراورى ايضا لديه مستحقات متاخرة ضمن مجموعة اللاعبين المحليين والاجانب الذين كانت لديهم رواتب وحقوق مالية لدى النادى ,, وحتى بعد تعيين لجنة جمال الوالي ورد اسم تراورى ضمن المحترفين الذين سيتم الاتصال بهم من اجل العودة فورا لاستكمال موسمه مع المريخ وفى ذات الوقت تسليمه مستحقاته المالية المتأخرة !
بالامس صرح وكيل اللاعب ابراهيم كمارا ان موكله المحترف المالي تراورى لن يعود مرة اخرى الى السودان بعدما تسلم مخالصة رسمية من لجنة التسيير السابقة برئاسة ونسي وان لديه الحرية الكاملة فى التفاوض والانتقال الى اى نادى يرغب فى ضمه !!
الحصول على مخالصة رسمية من النادى ليس بالامر السري ويمكن لاى مسؤول فى لجنة التسيير الحالية التأكد من صحة ذلك ,, ولكن مع ذلك اتمنى ان يكون حديث الوكيل ابراهيم كمارا صحيحا حتى يرتاح المريخ من صداع تراورى ومسلسله السخيف الذى كلف النادى الكثير وكان سببا فى انفعالات وغضب الجماهير ضد ادارة لجنة ونسي بل ضد المجلس السابق فى عهد جمال الوالي بسبب عدم انضباطه وتمرده وعدم انصياعه لكافة التعليمات والتوجهات التى تصدر من القطاع الرياضى او حتى من الجهاز الفنى حتى بلغ الامر بالمدرب السابق غارزيتو ان حكم عليه بالطرد وعدم المشاركة فى التمارين والمباريات وقال انه مثال سيىء للمحترف الفوضوي الذى يظل دائما عالة على زملائه بسبب ضعف مردوده داخل الملعب !
وجد تراورى اكثر من فرصة لتحسين سلوكه والعدول عن تصرفاته غير المسؤولة كان اخرها الفرصة التى منحها له الكابتن عادل ابوجريشه الذى لعب دورا كبيرا فى اعادته للسودان عقب رحيل غارزيتو وحظى باستقبال طيب من الجماهير  التى سامحته على الفترة السابقة وكذلك بمعاملة طيبة من المدرب البلجيكى ايمال الذى اعاد الثقة اليه ومنحه فرصة المشاركة فى اكثر من مباراة كمهاجم  اساسي الا انه مع الاسف لم يقدر الاستقبال الطيب ولا المعاملة الكريمة من مدربه البلجيكى ولم يراعي حتى للكابتن عادل ابوجريشه الذى دافع عنه وتحمل وزر اعادته من جديد للمريخ ,, تنكر لكل ذلك واتخذ قرار رحيله من المغرب ولم يفكر حتى فى العودة مع البعثة للخرطوم .
المريخ بات الان فى مرحلة حساسة وجماهيره تنتظر من اللاعبين الكثير من الجهد والتضحية فى الجولات القادمة من الدورى بدءا من لقاء القمة المرتقب ضد الهلال بعد 48 ساعة وهى مرحلة لاتحتمل وجود اشباه المحترفين امثال تراورى الذى اضحى فى المريخ وفى نظر جماهيره واعلامه منذ سنوات نموذجا سيئا  للاعب الفوضوي غير المنضبط ,, لهذا نتمنى ان يكون حديث وكيله صحيحا  بحصوله على مخالصة رسمية من لجنة ونسي لانه بالفعل بلا وانجلا وهم انزاح عن  جماهير المريخ ! 
مبروك فوز ابن المنطقة البار !
الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام تربطنا به علاقة شخصية ممتازة اساسها الاحترام ويعود ذلك لشخصيته المتزنه والمهذبه وتعامله الراقي مع الجميع ,, ولكن نختلف معه فى مجال العمل العام وفى ادارته للكرة فى السودان حيث كان عهده عنوانا للفشل وعدم التجديد والتطوير يضاف الى ذلك مجموعة الازمات المتكررة التى دائما مايكون الاتحاد العام هو مصدرها  الاساسي وابرزها ماحدث فى الموسم السابق الذى كان مرشحا حتى اخر لحظة للانهيار والغاء نتائجه بسبب قضية المريخ وانسحاب الهلال والامل وعدد من الاندية المتضامنة معهما ,, 
فوز معتصم جعفر بدورة عمل جديدة اصبحت مسألة وقت فقط من خلال الجمعية العمومية التى ستعقد فى 30 من الشهر الحالي ليس لانه وزملائه جديرون بهذا الفوز والبقاء على كراسي الادارة وانما لنجاحهم فى استقطاب الاصوات من الاتحادات الفرعية والهامشية التى ظلوا يأتون عبرها لمقاعد الادارة طوال السنوات الماضية ,, بالامس اجتمع حوال 12 اتحادا يمثلون كتلة الاوسط ومنحوا ثقتهم للدكتور معتصم او كما اطلقوا عليه ( ابن المنطقة البار ) ومن المتوقع ايضا انه سيجد دعما من اتحادات الغرب وربما اخرى من الشمال  والشرق ليضمن فوزه مع زملائه اسامه عطا المنان ومجدى شمس الدين وغيرهم ,, وبالتالي لانظن ان اصوات اتحاد الخرطوم يمكن ان ترجح كفة اى منافس محتمل ضد مجموعة التطوير التى يتزعمها الدكتور معتصم جعفر ,, مبروك لابن المنطقة البار وهاردلك لكرتنا التعيسة التى ستبقي لثلاث سنوات اخرى تحت مجموعة الفشل رغم انف البرلمان والقانون الجديد ! ولنا عودة !
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محاولات مريخية لإلحاق جابسون بالقمة

تجري محاولات مريخية لإعادة النيجيري سالمون جابسون للبلاد علي وجه السرعة من اللحاق بمباراة القمة امام الهلال مساء الاثنين القادم في الدوري الممتاز .. حيث وجه جمال الوالي بالعمل علي اعادة اللاعب الذي تلقي اتصالا من الكابتن محسن سيد المدرب العام واكد جاهزيته لخوض اللقاء في حال وصوله الخرطوم في الوقت


*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الشكر الوافر للاخوان منعم وكسلااااوى
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




فرض الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم سرية كبيرة علي طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير ديربي الدوري الممتاز الذي يجمع الهلال والمريخ باستاد الاول من اللقاء المؤجل للمنافسة .. ومن المتوقع الكشف عن الطاقم الذي سيدير اللقاء قبل ساعات من انطلاقة المباراة.





     ياااااا رييييت  الاتحاد يمل لينا مفاجأة ويجيبوا لينا حكام من مصر القريبة دي عشان الزناطير ديل يشربوا وما يروو...مش قالوا عايزين حكام اجانب ؟؟؟غااااية منانا الكورة دي ما يحكموها حكام صلاح صالح ..لا عمار كريمة ولا تمشيطية ولا  الفاضلاب ...من مصر من ليبيا من الجزائر قابلين بس زناطير صلاح صالح لن ينصفوا الزعيم ..
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




كالعادة يعتذر اعضاء المجلس
في السابق كان همت رئيسا دائما لبعثات المريخ و الان يقوم حمد بالدور 
حمد السيد الذي كان مسئئولا عن قطاع الجماهير بات رئيسا مناوبا للقطاع الرياضي 
يفترض ان يترأس بعثات المريخ عبد الصمد و ليس حمد السيدو لكن عبد الصمد اعتذر خوفا من الهزيمة في عطبرة خاصة انه يدرك ان المريخ يفقد كل اجانبه في شندي
اخيرا جدا 
من لا يأنس في نفسه الكفاءة عليه بالاستقالة فالفترة المقبلة خطيرة جدا و خاصة ان المريخ لديه مباراة مهمة ضد الهلال





   عشان تعرفوا ان المخلوق ده حاقد على اشخاص في المجلس ويا حمار انت لو بتساوي فردة مركوب عبد الصمد ليك الحق تقول ليهو استقيل ..


إضافة رد رد مع اقتباس   


*

----------

